# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Iron Crisis Pt3 IC

## Amnestic

As Sam rounds the corner of the tree he hears a scream of pain. Seniyad, in bear form, looms over the druid and tears a chunk of flesh from her with his mighty jaws, raking her arm with his claws at the same time. She collapses, unconscious and severely bleeding. The druid raises a paw as he appears willing to finish the job.

The burst of Senna's magic slams into the hag's eyes, forcing her off balance, and she feels the wave of poisons leave her system just as quickly as it had come, the foul liquid evaporating as the magic sustaining it ends. The hag swipes back with her claw, but half-blinded by the arcane burst the razor claws simply skitter across Senna's shield. 


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Sam moves.
Senna hits for 9, breaking Poison's concentration. She's no longer poisoned.

Hag rolls an amazing 2 on her claw attack.

Hood-druid misses with his cantrip.
Seniyad hits Faldorn sufficiently to drop her to 0. She's now making death saves. I also rolled one in advance, because Caelyn is unlikely to interact with it, and she rolled a Nat 1. She is on 2 failures/0 successes.
Vala dashes to get to the hag.

Everyone's up now that Faldorn is out of commission.

*Initiative Order:*
*Sam: [26]
Senna: [18]*

Hags: [16]
Shadow: [12]

Druids: [8]
Vala: [5]

*Caelyn: [4]*

Faldorn: [3]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: Banished
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

Seeing Faldorn fall, Sam remembers what Senna had said. The hags were trying to open a portal, or summon something. And the situation eerily resembles one they faced in a certain keep. Remembering their mistakes from then, he swoops towards the platform and calls out to the elder druid, "Seniyad! Hold up!" he waves his arms. "It's a ritual, I've seen this kinda thing before. If she dies it might count as a power source! I ain't gonna say something dumb like sparing her life, but don't let her die _yet_!"

Fighting hag Yeenoghu didn't sound like a great way to spend the afternoon.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 1 NE, 1 E, then fly 4 more E.
Persuasion to get Seniyad to keep Faldorn alive (for now), if needed.
(1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 33/47
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 6 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 0/3 3rd

Caelyn runs around the tree, sticking to the path and heading for Seniyad and the Shadow Druid. "My brother speaks true! Killing her now could summon something worse!"
Caelyn turns to face the hag battling Senna, issuing a command to Bokono and a litany of Druidic words that send ashes and sparks from the tip of her tongue, resulting in another barrage of fire.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move 35 feet, which brings Caelee to just under the tree branch. Bonus action command Bokono. Upcast scorching ray to 3rd level at the last hag. (1d20+7)[*26*] to hit and (2d6)[*6*] damage.  (1d20+7)[*18*] to hit and (2d6)[*9*] damage.  (1d20+7)[*10*] to hit and (2d6)[*9*] damage.  (1d20+7)[*23*] to hit and (2d6)[*7*] damage. Bokono- (1d20+7)[*26*] to hit and (1d6+3)[*5*] fire damage. Bokono moves east, but not into spikes.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 20 HP: 31/39 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Submit to my will! Senna blurts out as she summons yet another barrage of arcane bolts.

*Spoiler*
Show

3rd level magic missiles (1d4+1)[*2*] x5

----------


## Amnestic

Sam's impassioned plea makes Seniyad swivel before delivering the final blow. His paw is still raised, the claws razor sharp and still dripping with Faldorn's blood, but he doesn't bring the swipe down upon the fallen shadow druid, instead watching and waiting. Faldorn still bleeds, and - perhaps - Seniyad is willing to let that happen, as he makes no effort to stem the crimson flow. Instead he watches, and waits, letting nature take its course in the most literal sense.

Senna and Caelyn unleash a combination of magical blasts against the hag whose clothes begin to burn from the onslaught. With a shriek she retaliates, launching her own burst of fey magic at Senna. The bolts of chaotic magic strike the cleric past her defenses, causing unpleasant looking welts on her skin.

Having run, jumped, and climbed around the tree's edge, Vala finally reaches the hag and finds herself blocked by the same spike growth that keeps the fey in place. She opts to launch a rock scooped from the ground at the creature, but the non-aerodynamic projectile flies wide, accompanied only by a muttered curse from the spear wielder. Your druidic ally makes up for his previous failing by slamming a ball of flame directly into the hag's chest, causing her to stumble slightly. 


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Caelyn+Bokono's blasts hit for a total of 29.

Sam convinces Seniyad to not execute Faldorn. For now.
Senna's MM hits for 10.

The hag retaliates with her own magic missile on Senna, blasting her for *12*. 

Hood-druid crits(!) with his cantrip for 10 damage. She was bloodied before this, but since it's the last damage in the turn I'll say it here: the hag is bloodied.
Seniyad dodges.

Vala moves up onto the platform, but is unwilling to cross the spike growth. She lobs a rock at the hag and misses.

Since Caelyn might be reviving Faldorn to avoid a fey invasion or something similar, only *Caelyn* is now up.

*Initiative Order:*
Sam: [26]
Senna: [18]

Hags: [16]
Shadow: [12]

Druids: [8]
Vala: [5]

*Caelyn: [4]*

Faldorn: [3]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 33/47
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 6 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 1/3 3rd

Caelyn sprints up beside Seniyad and raises her hands before him. 

*Spoiler: Druidic*
Show

"I understand your rage, elder. Justice will be done. But wait until the ritual has been collapsed, I beg you."


Caelyn reaches out a hand and touches the bleeding shadow druid, imbuing her with a mote of healing magic.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If I can I choose to heal for 1 HP. If not, (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## Amnestic

Faldorn's injuries knit back together as Caelyn's healing magic washes over her, the blood leakage slowing and then stopping. The shadow druid's eyes flicker open, but if Caelyn had hoped that the brush with near death would have softened Faldorns' demeanour, sadly, she is mistaken. Faldorn stands and thrusts her palm out, launching a thrust of thunderous wind at both Seniyad and Caelyn. Despite his heft, the bear is lifted from the ground and thrown from the platform, crashing down upon the tree's boughs below. The backbreaking damage ends the druid's wild shape and the form of a man returns. Caelyn, however, stands firm in the face of the spell, and somehow manages to remain standing on the now slightly more rickety wooden platform.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Caelyn heals Faldorn for five.

She expresses her thanks for saving her life by blasting Seniyad+Caelyn with a Thunderwave. Seniyad fails the save and gets thrown from the platform, falling down. The fall damage and thunderwave damage knocks him out of bearform.
Caelyn takes *10* thunder damage - she made her save and thus remains on the platform.

Senna teleports to another side of the hag. 

*Initiative Order:*
*Sam: [26]
Senna: [18]*

Hags: [16]
Shadow: [12]

Druids: [8]
Vala: [5]

Caelyn: [4]

Faldorn: [3]

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 20 HP: 31/39 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

In a very uncreative manner the Scribe of Oghma will surely admonish, Senna repeats her best move yet again. She hopes tenacity is key as she repeats the sigils for the arcane bolts yet again.

*Spoiler*
Show

Magic Missile from a 2nd level spell (1d4+1)[*3*] x4

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: Banished
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

Soaring above Faldorn, Sam slings a pair of energy bolts to slam her back into the ground. "You okay?" he shouts down to Seniyad.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 4 diagonally Up-East.
EB on Faldorn with NL damage, to pummel her down into the platform
(1d20+6)[*24*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*8*] force damage and (1d4)[*1*] impact damage from shove into the ground/statue
(1d20+6)[*11*] Blast 2
(1d10)[*3*] force damage and (1d4)[*1*] impact damage from shove into the ground/statue

----------


## Amnestic

One of Sam's beams slams into Faldorn and knocks her out before she can cast another spell or do yet more damage. Her body tumbles to the platform floor, breathing but unconscious.

The repeated blast from Senna into the hag's face causes a scream of agony. She remains standing, but now surrounded by creatures and barbed thorns both she draws a small symbol with an elongated claw and vanishes with a quiet _pop_, just as he compatriot had before. After a tense moment, the danger seems to pass. Wherever the hag has gone, it seems to be to nurse their injuries instead of continuing the battle. The skyshimmer begins to fade as the ritual comes to an end, finally settling back on the calm summer blue above. Likewise, the rapid plant growth and decay halts as time seems to flow for the plants normally once more. The danger passed, the druid holds a moment before letting the spikes retreat and allowing Senna to move freely once more.

"I'll live." Seniyad calls up to Sam as he picks himself up from the fall. "Can we kill her now?"



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I'm gonna call that combat done unless someone has a way to affect the ethereal plane I don't remember, but I'm pretty sure you don't. Time to decide what to do with the hostages.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 23/47
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 6 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 1/3 3rd

Caelyn, ears ringing and blood in her mouth, spits. "Do as you wish. Her judgement is in your court, not our." She moves to stand with Seniyad, watching the execution with a determined, hard glare in her eyes. "Let this stand as a warning for any Shadow Druids who would destroy the balance."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: Banished
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

Descending to the nook in the tree Seniyad had fallen into, Sam offers the old druid a hand as the last of the fey magic fades back into the clear, true sky. "No complaints here. Want me to fly you back up?" This was the druid's grove, after all, and he its master once more.

Though he is not entirely at ease yet. "I do want to know what they were planning, and where the hags have gone, but... fanatics like Faldorn can't really be reasoned with." He goes to finish off the fallen hag for good while leaving Faldorn to Seniyad. Helpless and unconscious, maybe. But also a creature of evil, and perfectly capable of slipping into another plane if they try to hold her as the others have displayed.

----------


## Amnestic

Seniyad gratefully accepts the help up. He could climb, and from the ways his eyes case their way up the tree he probably has done before, but a helping hand isn't turned away. He executes the unconscious Faldorn with the same swiftness that he did the previous bandits, without saying any last words for her. "A portal to the feywild that fed on death. Perhaps they planned to make it a permanent bridge and twist the the material? A wound in reality powered by death." He ruminates on their plan after you regroup. "There weren't any other druids here. Maybe they're elsewhere?"  He sounds almost hopeful, and it's clear he hopes that not all are as lost as Faldorn. "Or she killed them to feed the spell." Vala suggests, but Seniyad doesn't have an answer, only speculation. 

"It will take time to undo what was done here, but you have my sincere thanks, and that of my Circle. We have little in the way of riches as a reward for what you have done here, but name a boon and if it's in our power I will see it done." Vala opens her mouth to suggest something but hesitates and turns away, her desire buried.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 20 HP: 31/39 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

We have little to gain from riches either. Our path is one of danger, massing wealth is just not sensible. There are two things I would request of you however. The first is a druidic spell I know: Would you be so kind as to enchant a feast of berries for the starving men of the mines? No living being should suffer because of this conflict. Their chances of reaching the city would be improved greatly, and realistically my sister needs any magic she can muster for the same travels. Secondly, if you could aid me in removing these boots, I would appreciate it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Asking for a multitude of Goodberries for the miners, and Remove Curse, though I discovered for some reason 5e removed the spell from druid spell lists.

----------


## Amnestic

"I fear any berries would not last the journey back, they lose their enchantment after a day." Seniyad replies, before nodding to his companion who heads into the tree's depths. "I lack the spell to shatter curses, but if Faldorn has not yet plundered our stores we may have an oil that will suffice."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: Banished
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

Returning from dealing with the last hag and searching her for any clues, Sam joins in the discussion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+5)[*13*] Investigation to search the KO'd hag.


"If she killed them we would have found bodies, right?" Sam suggests, hopefully. The ones below weren't ones Seniyad recognized after all, so there's still hope. "I'm not really sure how to find them though," he adds.

Facing Seniyad, he holds out a hand to shake and offers a fanged smile. "I think having friends wherever we can find them is a greater boon than riches. But I won't argue against help curing my sister's boots."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 23/47
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 6 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 1/3 3rd

Caelyn watches the elder druid dispatch the Shadow druid with a dispassionate gaze, but that does not reflect the bloodthirsty joy that blooms within her chest that this defiler of the balance has been made to pay for her crimes. When Seniyad speaks of boons, Caelee has to shake herself from watching the bleeding corpse. 

"A disenchantment for my sister would be a perfect boon, elder. As for me... if you have any dominion over the realms of dreams, something to quell the anger that besieges me nightly would be more than I could hope for, or even a direction to pursue for such aid."

----------


## Amnestic

Sam's investigation of the hag finds little of worth or note among her rags and bags, save for a thumb-sized gemstone, crimson in colour and shaped to be similar to that of a humanoid heart. Its touch thrums with magic.

*Spoiler: Heartstone*
Show


Hags use these in order to pass into the ethereal plane. Once per day their touch can be used to cure (supposedly) any disease.



In response to Caelyn's request Seniyad ponders. "Sehanine Moonbow would frown upon those who intrude upon dreams, especially if you are a favoured child of nature. If she allows this I fear it is due to another god's influence, or it comes from within." He moves to place a palm against the great tree, his touch clearly going beyond the superficial bark as he shuts his eyes. "A solution is not within my grasp, yet I may be able to hold back the worst of it. If you would hand me your staff, I may be able to add my power to its own."

As he speaks, the hooded druid returns bearing a bottle of oil, which he hands to Senna with instructions: simply pour on the boots and they should pop right off. _Should_ being the operative word.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: Banished
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

Having collected the Heartstone, Sam stowed it in a pocket. Uncertain what to do with the hag's remains, he left them below, to defer to Seniyad on the matter.

"Do you need any help cleaning up and looking for the rest of your people?" the dragonborn offers. "After this, I think we're headed to the Gate again if you wanted us to pass along any kind of ambassadorial messages about the mine," Sam adds, remembering Grepha's council about establishing an alliance between the druids and the city authorities.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 20 HP: 31/39 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

I thank you for this aid. Senna says as she applies the oil onto the boots. You were nice and saved me from a pinch, but you were really really weird this time. she tells to the inanimate cursed things.

If it succeeds:
Now, what do we do with them? Would Vala wear them instead? These would have saved you much running about. Other than that, we could throw them to the genie.

----------


## Amnestic

The oil flows surprisingly smoothly, and has a cleansing smell that is a little bit of a cross between mint and lavender, with notes of both and neither at the same time. Almost as a capstone to their teleportation shenanigans, when the curse breaks the boots teleport from her feet, with one appearing on her head (before quickly falling to the ground) and the other on the end of Vala's spear. She shakes it off, tossing it to where the other one fell.  "Tempting, especially after all the running I just did, but I'll pass. Don't want ta get teleport sickness." She shakes her head.

"You have already done enough, and I would not impose on you further. Clearing this place will take time, but time is something we have plenty of, and I'm not sure I can say the same about you." Seniyad politely declines. "Tell them that they had best send a messenger and no more to us first if they wish to step in these forests again. Any movement in force will be met in kind."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 23/47
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 6 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 1/3 3rd

Caelyn smiles wistfully as the boots finally come off. She ponders making a joke about unwashed feet, but instead turns to Seniyad, some amount of sadness and anxiety returning to her features as she hands over her staff. "While I wish your answers more directly spoke to my affliction, I am encouraged that your wisdom leads in the same direction as my own. I can't pretend to be an expert on Sehanine Moonbow, but I firmly believe that she will have some measure of comfort for one of her children... misguided and misbegotten an elf as I am." Caelyn stepped forward suddenly, placing a hand on Seniyad's cheek for a moment and meeting his eyes before looking down again. "Thank you for your wisdom, elder. I will try to temper myself and my... darker urges... with the guidance you've given me." She then produced her staff and held it out. "It seems this staff gets more and more powerful as we go. I'm eager to see what you can add to it."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: Banished
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

"I'll see what I can do," Sam nods. Hopefully he could find someone in the Gate who would listen and negotiate with the druids on respectful terms. He folds his arms and exhales a small puff of smoke as Caelyn speaks to the druid. "I'm here too if you need me." A glance up at his empty shoulder and he adds in a brief exchange with thin air, "Grepha says she is too. Yeah, you did. Okay, but you were _thinking_ it."

And speaking of Grepha. Patting at some of his pouches, he hums. "Do you happen to have any ritual components for summoning familiars? Charcoal, incense, herbs? I should get Grepha back in shape before we head out."

----------


## Amnestic

Seniyad takes the staff in hand, measuring its weight and balance, but equally the tender grip shows a respect for the magic at work. "Let me see what we still have, for this and your...familiar." He nods at Sam, leaving you on your own for a short time to relax. The other druid busies themself with cleaning up the bodies and taking an inventory of what remains, and though marred by Faldorn's machinations you do get some time to bask and marvel in the great tree's energy.

When Seniyad returns, the staff has a trio of white feathers and a small white gemstone tied near the head of the staff with dark thread. Caelyn and Senna both note that a clump of Seniyad's hair is now missing that was there before. A soft wave of serenity passes through Caelyn when he hands it back, though it goes just as quickly. "I can make no promises, but I hope this aids you in your journey."

*Spoiler: Caelyn's Staff Upgrade*
Show


*Seniyad's Safeguard*
As an action or bonus action it can now cast Calm Emotions once, refreshing at dawn. If this feature is not expended before you Trance, it can be used to instead suppress the Dreams - for Caelyn alone.




With the staff handed off he also produces a small bag of incense for Sam. "Will this suffice?" A quick inspection confirms that yes, it will.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: 17/17
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

Gratefully accepting the ritual components, Sam finds a quiet spot in the glade down by the water to perform his ritual. The same place he'd been trying to relax after the fight. After the chanting comes to an end, Grepha reforms in a tiny flow of hellfire and stretches her wings and tail before returning to raven form.

"Note to self, fly higher away from the ground when fighting druids."

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 20 HP: 31/39 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Senna pulls the shoe from the top of her head and silently listens to Seniyad's musings. After some deliberation and all too obvious things happening, she finally comes to a conclusion. Is the tree just very powerful, or are we standing on a nexus, a leyline? Or is this just the best most defensible place? I worry about the damage to the divisions between worlds the ritual could have caused. I mean the time flow was already altered a bit and the sky changed colors. Do you have this under control or do you need some clerical support to seal this plane again? Or would you rather prefer no one else learned about this place?

I feel I know your answer already, but false pride and reclusive behavior might be a mistake.

----------


## Amnestic

"We could just not fight any more druids. Seems easier." Vala quips to Grepha. "Not that there's many in the Gate, that I know of at least. Though there were rumours about a sect of sewer druids who commanded all the rats in the city."

"Secrecy is our shield." Seniyad seems almost surprised Senna would suggest bringing in outsiders, but perhaps it's his own (limited?) perspective that draws such shock. "The great tree does hold a well of power within it, I think it no coincidence that Faldorn and the hags chose this site for their ritual instead of somewhere less notable. Inviting outsiders here..." He shakes his head. "Some might be good and true and keep their secret, but could I trust all? Were it not for the druid among you," he nods to Caelyn,  "I would have refused you, no matter what help you offered. Outsiders tore up the earth for their iron, I only dread to think of what they would do should knowledge of our tree spread to those who wished to plunder it. Whatever Faldorn has wrought here, druids will find a solution. Alone. You may call it false pride if you will, but I will not live to see our home uprooted by greedy powerseekers." His eyes turn north, and though you can't see it, he is clearly looking towards the city.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 16/48 | AC: 13 HP: 17/17
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

Turning up her beak, Grepha makes an exasperated sound. "Must you say such things, Vala? _Now_ we are all but certain to venture into the sewers, because you've tempted fate."

Chuckling at the two of them, and glad they're back to their more playful barbs rather than the glares and snippy comments at each other, Sam follows Seniyad's look north. "He has a point. I'd hate to see something like this ruined by greed," he agrees, looking up at the vast boughs of the tree. "... But it would be good to remember the last threat to her didn't come from outside, hm? It came from a druid."

Taking up his bag, Sam nods to his sisters. "Bout time we got moving then, hey? Can't let Senna's boyfriend have all the fun up at the Gate."

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 20 HP: 31/39 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

You are probably right. Even if I told someone I trusted I cannot tell if they don't accidentally get the word out to someone we would not trust. I am sorry for bringing up this idea. But for now, I am unsure if I can brave more dangers in these woods without much more magic. What about you guys?

----------


## Amnestic

"A wise woman once said 'a sewer is just an urban dungeon'. Not that it really counts anymore, but good gold says you would've ended up down there even if I'd kept quiet."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 23/47
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 6 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 1/3 3rd

"I am ready to leave. Though I feel I could learn so much here... our path leads onward. To the Gate." Hey eyes followed Seniyad's gaze with a hint of excitement mixed in with her muddled emotions. She felt energy pulsing through her staff. Her staff. Recovered from the Shadow Druids and empowered with her own magics as well as Seniyad's. It felt good in her hand. Caelee then turns and smiles at Senna. "Though I'm not on the front line anywhere near as much as you, sister. Perhaps now that your boots are less hostile I can take my share of the blows. If you need to rest, better to do it here, I think."



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm good to keep going, but I wasn't locked it deathbattles with multiple hags.

----------


## Amnestic

You bid farewell to Seniyad and his companion, leaving the great tree behind you as you head west, judging it to be the fastest route to exit the Cloakwood and get back onto the roads that are hopefully a little less bandit ridden. The forest proves itself an ample supply of food wand water to collect on your way, and you have little issuing supplying yourself. Even making decent time however, you are unable to breach the wood's borders before night is upon you and you settle in for the night.

Safeguarded by her staff's improvements, Caelyn is able to trance without concern, but Senna and Sam bear no such aegis, and find their minds assailed by yet more nightmares.

*Spoiler: Senna*
Show


Gone from the forest, when you open your eyes, darkness surrounds you. The ground is rough stone, stained by what you can guess are all manner of bodily fluids. A small pile of straw represents the sole 'bed', and a bucket reeking with the scent of dead flesh rests in a corner. Above you a small barred window emits a dull grey light, the only illumination with which you have to see. Three walls are the same stone, but one is thick iron bars. 

Beyond the bars is no freedom however. Instead, what lays past your prison cell is another prison cell, adjoined and connected, with no way out. A creature wreathed in shadow paces back and forth on two-jointed legs, though its clear the cell is far too small for its size. Its four arms each end in claws that drip with crimson blood, the only colour to be found in the cells. The creature scrapes the claws against stone, the sound piercing into your mind. As you observe it, it turns to look back at you, matching motion to motion. Its face is elongated and noseless, with blank voids were its eyes should be. It lacks any lips with which to conceal its row upon row of sharpened teeth. 

It lurches forward, its massive arm reaching through the bar towards you, and you're forced to press yourself against the back wall as flat as possible, head turned away from the creature. The claw wafts past your face, slicing the air but just barely avoiding your skin, and for a moment it seems like you're safe. Then the metal bars begin to creak and buckle.

A deep resounding laughter follows you as you awaken.



*Spoiler: Sam*
Show


Images of your conquests and triumphs pass through your mind as darkness takes you - a fortified cam, secluded from the outside world, flush and fat with bandits and brigands that fall before oyu as you move about them. Then you are descending deep within the earth, through the mines and the depths that they held, the vampire overseer falls as the rest of them had. Water flows around you, its rushing tide carrying out south to the great tree, where the hags collapse merely at your passing. You float up, up beyond the tree to float above the forest, surveying all that came before, and to the north all that might come soon. 

You turn to look to the south, to Candlekeep, and come face to face with yourself. A likeness in stone exact to the smallest detail. From the stone comes a voice, accusing and yet amused. *"Such pride undeserved, great predator, when your whole being is borrowed. Credit where it is due, and dues where payment is demanded."*

A dagger of bone rises up between you and your onyx doppleganger, twisting in the air before piercing the stone square in the chest. It cracks slightly, but the pain _you_ feel is as if you are being rent asunder. *"You are made as you are,"* taunts the voice, *"and so you can also be broken."*

Even when you awake in the morning, your chest still twinges with pain.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13(+3) HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | ---

*Spoiler: Dreaming*
Show

It feels distant, wandering through the memories as if lost. Seeing them fall to the ghosts of unseen attacks, falling weightlessly to a ground that feels far and away. Soon, beneath the tree, the ground falls away entirely and becomes far in truth. Drifting above the branches to survey the land.

Something compels Sam to turn and look back, to the place that started it all, and it is his own face he sees. Carved in dark stone. Everything becomes clear, and he narrows his eyes. "I did not ask for this. I owe you nothing."

As the dagger rises up between them, Sam tries to reach for it, but finds his arms locked and bound. When the dagger jabs through the chest of the effigy, he feels a searing pain and jerks awake.


Bolting upright in his bedroll, Sam grabs at his chest and heaves gasping breaths as if the wind were just punched from his lungs. Already awake after taking last watch, Grepha is poised upon a branch above with quills upon her stinger tail bristling. "Another nightmare?"

Pulling himself from the sleeping bag, Sam shakes his head and rubs his chest. "First one that came with sensations like that."

"And yet Caelyn remains sound as a babe," the imp looks down at Caelyn in her meditative trance, while tamping down the bothersome quills with a claw. "Seems the druid's staff has served its role well, after all."

"Lucky Cae," Sam grumbles while packing up his sleeping gear, then he stops and sighs. "Sorry, didn't mean it to come out like that." He looks up into the tree branches. "Did it hit you with anything too?"

Grepha shakes her head. "I had hoped our arrangement would take some of father dearest's the attention off of you. Alas, it seems it will take more to ward off his intrusions. Take heart at least in knowing it _can_ be done."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn's eyes open in a flash at Sam's words, and at first there is a relaxed smile on her face. It felt SO GOOD to trance, as she was meant to, instead of her nightmare wracked sleep. But her pleasure was dulled when she realized from her brother's words that his own night was not as peaceful. She looked to Senna, checking her for traces of the bloody imagery that had so plagued Caelyn for so long, before turning to Sam to speak.

"If the dreams continue... if they plague you and Senna the way they plagued me... we can take turns with Seniyad's blessings on my staff. That way we are all at least spared some torment. It was after one of those nights when we all dreamed that my repeated nightmares began. Please... if either of you suffer as I was, you must let us know. The thoughts and ideas that assailed me were... dangerous to all of us."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13(+3) HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Mage Armor (Armor of Shadows)

Offering a forced smile, Sam holds up a hand. "It's alright. I can deal with it, find some way... you shouldn't have to go back to that after finally getting a rest," he softly refuses, picking at some of his trail rations. Above them, Grepha stretches her wings and yawns, flexing a claw and conjuring a spectral suit of black, misty armor around herself.

"Speaking of... it seems your power continues to grow," she observes, turning over her arms and examining the protective layer. Shifting into raven form makes it less obvious, but leaves some trails of black smoke drifting behind her as she glides down to rest on Sam's shoulder. "Perhaps your Bahamut can offer some protection," she suggests, thinking idly as the party packs up their campsite. "I will remain outside if we visit any chapels or cathedrals, naturally."

Rubbing his chin, Sam ponders to himself.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+7)[*12*] Sam Religion check to know if Bahamut's church has any installations in the Gate.
(1d20+2)[*17*] Grepha Religion check to know if she can even enter holy ground.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

*Spoiler: Dream*
Show

Senna tossed and turned. Her tried to pray but her voice was silenced. All her ears, all her god could hear was claws scrapping on the floor, metal bars creaking, vile snarls. The beast was after her, maybe consuming her essence. After a few moments, feeling like eons, Senna shoots up.


Senna shoots up as well, pulling herself up to a standing to evade a now invisible assaillant. Her cold sweat is caught in the breeze, finally giving her a different sensation to wake her up completely. Really poor metaphors Father uses. she finally cracks a joke. A caged monster clawing at me? A bit heavy handed but it brings the point across. Her humor did not cover up how shaken she was from the experience. As usual, Senna retreats to pray first thing in the morning, ruminating over the Divine Metatext. There must have been more secrets hidden in it. If a mortal had it all, they could understand the Weave, and the universe. Not that it was her thing to usurp gods, but recently it felt it was her duty and only defense to understand divine matters.

Refreshed and unusually solemn, she returns to the group. However horrible the night was, it has passed, and I am steeled for a new day. And with new blessings. Senna radiated health like never before. Her skin was clear and her movement unhindered, her step full of purpose. Maybe the lacking illusion of the chaotic boots was part of it, but Senna felt more secure. We have to hurry. Maybe we can satiate our inner bloodlust by getting justice served. Do we want to give the boots to the Djinn by the way? I don't think I could give a trader cursed boots in good conscience.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

"I would speak against giving the boots to the genie. I can only guess what sort of pranks it could play on people with a cursed pair of boots. I'd be much more in favor of taking them with us. Perhaps we could get the curse fully removed in Baldur's Gate. I know I would be in line to utilize it's protective magic if not for it's dangers." Caelyn watched Senna with worried eyes, and no shortage of guilt that he night was easy compared to her siblings for the first time in a long time.

----------


## Amnestic

Once you've finished packing up, you continue on your path eastwards. You notice an unusual chill in the air, a stark contrast to the heat of the days before, and some of the leaves are already fully turned. Autumn has arrived, far sooner than you would have expected.

It's day eastwards to exit the forest, and then two days north upon the road in order to reach the city. Observing it as it slowly builds upon your horizon sees a great wealth of buildings that stretch along the river's edge and fill your vision as far as it will go - Baldur's Gate is a sprawling, bustling metropolis, choking with people. At a distance, the narrowed streets and orderly building, crested by a great keep here, a tower there, look beautiful to behold, a true vision of civilisation, though the veneer of glory begins to lose its sheen as you get closer, with the buildings appearing dirtier, the harbour clearly in dire need of repairs, and you feel a general sense of malaise hanging over the city. Great walls that at a distance seemed pinnacles of engineering now loom, encircling the city as a restriction as much of a protection.

The city proper stands across the river, cut off from the south except by way of a great stone bridge easily a mile long, with multiple portcullises at regular intervals along the path to hold back any would be invaders. The gates are open, at least, but a long queue of wagons, animals, and merchants stretching the length of the bridge indicates all is still not well within the city. The queue is being actively policed by Flaming Fist, who patrol up and down its length to keep people from skipping or causing trouble with one another during the long wait. Even just observing it as you make your approach you note that its processions is exceedingly slow, and it could be hours upon hours of waiting if you were to proceed as everyone else is.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

So close and yet so far. Baldur's Gate was nothing compared to the pristine if aged walls of Candlekeep. The Keep had its walls meticulously maintained, warded from age by work and magic. Beregost was a small but well maintained town, but this reminded Senna of Nashkel. Dirty houses, cramped spaces, but life. So much life. I am starting to see why you druids don't like the city, Cae. In any case, this looks like a stream of fugitives more than a daily amount of merchants. The dangers the bandits and Iron Crisis provide seem to make people anxious. The Gate seems cramped enough as is, and without good reason we will not be let in. And if we claim to be the people who freed a mine, we are either laughed at or questioned, both things I would probably want to avoid. Any ideas?

She looks at Sam and Grepha. Those two seemed more "at home" in such a situation. Do you think you can help me get a bit of info from the line of people, scope out the situation from a bird's eye view? She brushes her brother's wings. Well, I think it is clear whose job is whose. Unless you want to create a minor panic because a fierce dragon man attacks.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13(+3) HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Mage Armor (Armor of Shadows)

Plucking one of the colorful leaves as they draw to the forest's edge, Sam looks it over. On his shoulder, Grepha eyes the leaf intensely and looks back at the canopy. "It is far too soon for autumn," she remarks.

"Does that mean something?" peering up at his shoulder, Sam flicks the leaf into the other piles underfoot.

"I don't know. But I don't like it."



Upon the stone bride, Grepha still seems on edge. She communicates telepathically with Sam, not wanting to spread panic with her suspicions just yet. _When you are asking around, ask them what the date is. Month and year._ Spreading her wings, she takes off to perch atop one of the tone portcullises and survey the long line in front of them.

Scratching his chin, Sam approaches some of the folks waiting ahead of them. He makes some idle conversation about the weather and what's been going on in the city and along the coast lately, explaining that he's been traveling abroad and just returned. "I'm still a little out of sorts," he laughs. "Do you know what the date is? ... Actually, what year is it? It's been a while since I looked at a calendar."

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Grepha Perception (1d20+3)[*14*]
Sam Persuasion to gather information (1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## Amnestic

Grepha's observations from on high show her little you did not already observe from the ground - a slow moving line of travelers and merchants, carefully patrolled by the Flaming Fist. Occasionally one will get held up and removed for a 'snap inspection' but otherwise most of the delay appears to be a rigorous check at the main gate to the city itself.

Sam's appearance garners some surprise from their fellow travellers, but given how no one else seems to be reacting abnormally they calm down quickly enough, though they still seem somewhat skeptical of the question itself. "Bang your 'ead or sommat? It's 13th Leaffall 1369." A quick mental calculation figures that it's almost two and a half months later than you would expect it to be if time had flowed normally for you.

"I doubt they're playing us. Seems the hags stole some of our time." Vala mutters quietly to the group, keeping her voice low.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn frowned as Sam and Grepha were speaking of the early passing of the season. Lifting her palm, she whispered murmurs of divination, summoning a small symbol to tell the coming weather to confirm that it would be chilly the next day. While she casts her spell, she turns to Senna and says "Rather than claiming we cleared the mine we may wish to remind the Fist at the Gate that we cleared out the bandits in the forest with them. And that our healing saved the lives of several of their members. Less questions, more appreciation, I'm guessing."

When Sam confirms that time has leaped forward, Caelee frowns and sags a bit. "Damn hags skipped my birthday..." she says quietly, reaching up to stroke Rosc Roche's neck and face like someone would caress a worry stone.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Senna takes a moment to grasp the situation. Seventy days? This is not good. She hears Caelyn's complaint about her birthday. She takes a moment. Well, maybe we could just aim to spend our gold for a birthday party for you, Cae. It is both a valid reason for a short stay and something they would not question further. Plus our alibi would be perfect if we actually had a party for you. Senna smiles genuinely and hugs her sister. She turns to Vala. You're helping me baking a birthday pie for her. We're gonna ruin some poor tavernkeep's kitchen.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Invisible, Spider Form

Up above, Grepha deactivates her shadow armor for the time being to avoid drawing attention. Changing shape into a small spider, she makes herself a web parachute and vanishes from sight, gliding down towards the Fist to shadow them and eavesdrop on the types of contraband they're looking for.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+5)[*11*] Stealth if needed
(1d20+5)[*8*] Invis Adv
(1d20+2)[*22*] Perception to eavesdrop


Setting a finger to the side of his head, Sam receives some small updates from her, but nothing noteworthy so far. "Zu probably thinks we died in the woods somewhere... Maybe we should try namedropping the captain of the unit we helped. Does anyone remember his name?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+3)[*18*] Intelligence to remember if we know the Fist captain's name from the bandit raid.


When the subject of Caelyn's birthday comes up, Sam perks up immediately. "Yeah, absolutely!" He grabs Cae in a big hug. "Happy belated birthday! I'll have to go shopping right as soon as we get inside and find you something good!"

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn flushed when Sam wrapped her in a hug, grinning weakly at Senna. She suddenly felt younger rather than older, reminding her of birthday parties back home at Candlekeep. Gifts were simple then, usually home made, and certainly not anything like they could afford now. She got a little excited at the prospect. "Don't go too far out of your way. Our funds are better spent on magic equipment for saving our lives than gilded hair ties or whatever this city has in store for us." Caelyn also tried to remember the name of the Fist Captain who they fought beside. Even though it was recent it felt like so long ago.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Advantage to Sam. Oh, and a small retcon, if possible- Caelyn would have found a quiet spot for a dryad seed in the giant tree's grove.

----------


## Amnestic

Grepha glides down, invisible to the Fist, yet whether it's the airflow or just a sixth sense they waft a hand at nothing, blowing Grepha on her web parachute off the bridge. Before she slips out of sight and sound, she catches a snippet of them asking (in a rote tone) about "-metals, weapons, magical objects, spice, or-". Whatever else is said is drowned out by the sounds of chattering people above and the river below.

A deep recall of your mind is that the highest ranking officer you interacted with was Corporal King. It seems unlikely that the namedropping the spy, Ender Sai, would be of much use at this point.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form

Blown over the ledge, Grepha shifts into raven form to glide underneath the structure. As she circles around to find somewhere new to perch, she relays to Sam, _Looking for metals, weapons, magic, and spices from what I could catch. They do not sound particularly stern or pointed. I expect these are standard customs procedures to report._

"Sounds like they're just doing some standard customs checks," he informs his sisters, and after a moment's thought he raises a finger. "Aha. Corporal King was the one we worked with. There's the other guy too, but I'll need to be more _careful_ about contacting him." He makes exaggeratedly pointed side-eye glances, look a too little excited to play at spycraft, without any real clue as to the dangers said career involves.

Taking out some papers, Sam looks at Senna. "We should probably go through our stuff and figure out what we have to report, and if any of it is going to get confiscated or expected to take somewhere for some reason."

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+5)[*24*] History to know if any of their magic items would be marked contraband by the laws of the Gate
(1d20+5)[*23*] Adv if Helped

----------


## Amnestic

Magic items are generally not frowned upon in Baldur's Gate - it's a large city after all, and there are magic shops on street corners - but they may still ask you to declare them and any ones that look _concerning_ might be subject to additional inspection - your Miss Fortune card, for example, bears demonic imagery.

Otherwise, you shouldn't have much to concern yourself with for any bag or contraband checks, assuming they even ask.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

I am an ordained priest of the Scribe of Oghma, I am pretty sure they should trust me to handle our magic. Chances are still they are either unknowing or unwilling to accept this. At least we are not murder god cultists. Do you think it's a good idea to mention Skie and Lord Silvershield? Or does that put too much attention on us? I guess druidic stuff is fine, and there is no reason to hide what you are, Cae. Just maybe dont summon too much fire. The hag's heartstone and your card deck I would hide, Sam.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form

"We killed a hag," Sam answers the question of the Heartstone with a shrug. "Anyways, hiding stuff is just asking to be asked more questions about it. If they don't like the card I'm _fine_ turning it over to a temple to be exorcised or something."

Not terribly worried, Sam wonders if he could pass the time in line by getting people singing.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Have you ever BEEN to a city, Sam? Neither was I? For all we know these guards are country bumpkins. They see evil items and take them. But by that logic, they would not even recognize their power. Senna sighs. Her complicated way of thinking was not sound here. I guess you are right. But we have to be wary if the Iron Throne is already powerful enough to warrant a search for us. I doubt we are this important but we did cost them a fortune AND influence with the local lords.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelee grins at her siblings and wraps an arm around each of their shoulders. "For just a few minutes can we try to enjoy ourselves? I'm as worried as the rest of you about the Iron Throne and their base of operations here. No matter how we talk of birthdays and shopping, we're here for business. But for just a bit can we just focus on the fact that none of us have ever been to a place this big, with this many people, with this many options? I mean, as a druid this is supposedly the opposite of the balance I'm supposed to reinforce, but I'm still terribly excited! Let's try to worry about the danger tomorrow, can we?"

----------


## Amnestic

As your discussion continues the line moves, ever so slightly forward, and it's not long before Sam - more than anyone else - catches the Flaming Fist's attention. Two soldiers in their by now characteristic plate and wielding their typical halberds approach with a little caution while still clearly trying to give off an air of authority and control. "Inspection." One says, without so much as an introduction. "Identify yourselves, declare your purpose and point of origin, and any sensitive objects or items you may be carrying." What those items are they don't list - yet. A thought strikes Sam that this may be to get people to declare more than they have to.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form

"Hi, my name's Sam," the half-dragon greets the Fist soldiers amicably. "We're adventurers here to do some trading, visit friends, and celebrate a birthday," he pats Caelyn on the back, to indicate her as the birthday girl. "We come from down around Beregost. Do you know Corporal King? We've done some work with him before, it'd be nice to catch up sometime while we're here," he adds by means to name drop their (sort of) friend in the guard.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+9)[*27*] Persuasion to avoid trouble
(1d20+9)[*24*] Adv if Help is given

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Senna Candlebright. I am a scholar from the south; and a cleric of Deneir. I have come to see the House of Wonders, where Gond's fabulous works are on display. Maybe even a bit of shopping. She looks around. Ah, ye, my tabard is magic, it aids me in learning about subjects better. Senna is incredibly nervous but tries to play it off as excitement about the Temple of Gond. It is one of Deneir's core tenets to use magic to preserve and improve life, but I have to declare a dagger for defense and a magic armor for the selfsame purpose. Truth be told, we are adventurers, and one needs to protect themselves in these days sadly. Other than that, just a cart full of mixed things and a horse. But that is my sister's, so she should do the honors. Senna was never inspected by a guardsman and is understandably nervous.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

"Caelyn Syol'arael. My staff, bow, and ring are enchanted for offensive power. Which I am good at controlling, and will not be causing trouble with... sir. Druid's honor." Caelee grinned and tried not to look as anxious as she felt. No one had ever really investigated her weapons, nor had anyone ever had to approve of them for very long. The fact that these soldiers had input was laughable to her after she had been jumped so many times by foes. She'd no longer give up her weapons then she would give up her wand... gods, they wouldn't take her wand, would they?

"And my horse. And supplies. And it's my birthday, like my friends said! And we're very excited to be here!" She continued, after a possibly awkward pause.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Advantage to Sam.

----------


## Amnestic

The Flaming Fist listen to your introductions (including Vala's "Vala, from Cormyr.") and look distinctly pensive when you finish. One leans over to the other, scratching their chin in thought. "Ain't these ones meant to be dead?" To which his companion shrugs, before turning to look down the bridge and making a signal with his arms, one that's echoed in turn by his compatriots, creating a wave of the signal to the far end. "We were expectin' you two months past. What, did you get lost? Over our heads at this point. Bloody adventurers, comin' back from the dead..." He doesn't wait for an answer, his voice switching from casual curiosity back to practiced instructions. "You're going to have to come with us. Keep your weapons and magic stowed, make no sudden moves. Am I clear?"

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form

"I'm not sure you would believe us if we told you," Sam comments, with a small laugh. He assumes either these guards are in contact with the Silvershields or with Corporal King, and gladly goes along.

Perched high above, Grepha gradually follows the party below as they advance across the bridge ahead of the crowd. _Be on watch for anyone suspicious around,_ Sam sends up telepathically, all the same. Doesn't hurt to be cautious.

----------


## Amnestic

The Flaming Fist march you up the length of the bridge, past almost uncountable onlookers who regard you with curiosity and a little bit of fear. The city walls grow larger and loom ever higher as you slowly make your way across, for what feels much longer than the 15 or so minutes it actually is.

Rather than head directly through the open portcullis - through which you can see bustling city streets paved with cobblestone and awash with activity - you're lead into a small door off to one side into a tower, through what you might guess is a Flaming Fist office or stopover. A few hammocks line the walls, along with spare weapons and armour. The two who escorted you salute the figure behind a wooden desk.  "Sarge, them adventurers who we were expecting from the slaves and King's report are here, fi-" He catches himself from saying 'finally', though not quite fast enough to avoid starting it for all to hear. "Thought you'd want to talk to 'em."

The sergeant is a woman of some thirty, or perhaps forty, years. Her dark hair is kept in a tidy bobcut, and her tanned face is marred with scars across one cheek and sliced through here eybebrow. She nods and dismisses them, leaving you with her and two others who are sat at separate desks poring over reports. All are armed and armoured, though the others beside the sergeant toss you only cursory glances before returning to their work. "I'm Sergeant Schael Corwin. Your reputation precedes you and further introductions aren't needed, even if we did give you up for dead. My commander - Scar - is interested in hiring you for a job, though he won't tell anyone why or what for. Will you hear him out?"

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form

With a small laugh, Sam explains laconically, "Sorry we're so late. Unexpected Feywild visit." His posture relaxes once the woman reveals herself to be a friend (or at least work friend) of King. Their commander has a bit of an intimidating name, but judging by the woman's appearance scars aren't too uncommon among the Fist. "I don't know about my sisters, of course, but I'm always happy to help if I can. Where should we go to see 'im?"


Meanwhile outside, Grepha remains perched above and watches the exterior for anyone paying a little too much attention to the guard post.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+3)[*16*] Perception from Grepha

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Senna shoots Sam a dirty eye as he instantly agrees to whatever trouble they might have. We....uh...have a bit much on our own plate. But we can hear them out. Truth be told, we could use a few friends in town for our own troubles. But I cannot promise we can spend much time on it. Senna takes a small pause to gauge the room before adding:

How are the MINERS doing? I refuse to adress them as 'slaves'. This is not what they are nor what they should be referred to by the official guard of Baldur's Gate. she simply adds. Senna wasn't trying to be abrasive or assertive, but this distinction bugged her all the way here. And if that much time has passed, has there been a result in investigating where the Iron Poison came from? The best we could figure out that it was some sort of alchemical concoction and not magic. And an operation of that scale that does not originate from a wizard is bound to leave traces.

----------


## Amnestic

There's a marked silence as quills suddenly stop scratching at Senna's outburst, and the two otherwise unspoken guards stop their work to look up. Schael remains passive, tenting her fingers as she leans forward on her desk. "They weren't voluntary miners any more than they were voluntary slaves. Refer to them however you care to, but they _were_ slaves, and now they are not. The word is appropriate. If you wish to submit a complaint you can file one at our compound on the western side of the city in writing." The scratching resumes. "Your other questions aren't my department. They tell me what I need to know, and no more. Right now, they told me to float a job offer. If solving the Iron Crisis was my department I wouldn't be sat here." If she's unhappy about that arrangement she doesn't show it.

"While Scar would have been prepared to meet you had you arrived earlier, he is now otherwise occupied. I will send word to him and he will find you when he's ready. Until then, enjoy the city, spend your coin, and stay out of trouble." She nods towards another door, one that presumably leads into the city proper as an effective dismissal, though she stops short of having you marched out - there's a chance to ask a question (one that hopefully she can answer) if you so wished. 

Grepha sees nothing she wouldn't expect to spot, with little in the way of anything suspicious.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

Any dirty looks shot Sam's way are either unnoticed, or duly noted and ignored. Before they go he asks, the guardswoman, "If someone was looking to petition a claim to an abandoned frontier fort, where would they go?"

After the brief exchange, he heads through the guard station and out, at long last, into the city of Baldur's Gate. As hard as the times have been for it, the city and its vast unexplored pathways hold many wonders to explore. "First thing's first. Birthday shopping!" he announces, placing his hands on his hips. "Obviously that means we'll need to split up. Vala, could you stay with Cae so she's not alone in the big city? Oh-" "And a meeting place."

An invisible bird lands on his shoulder. "Before we go splitting up, the _first_ thing we should do is figure out where we will be staying. I suggest avoiding tourist inns. They spike up the prices."

----------


## Amnestic

Schael raises half an eyebrow at the unusual query but quickly drops it back down again to a passive face. "A land petition would first have to go to a clerk at the ducal palace - depending on the size of the claim in question it might get raised up to the Grand Dukes, and their waiting list can be up to a month, though voluntary donations can get you in faster. It's the big keep in the centre of the city, you can't miss it."

The streets of Baldur's Gate are immensely busy, with a steady flow of trafffic only occasionally interrupted by someone walking the 'wrong' direction. The streets here seem relatively clean, perhaps owing to its proximity to the city entrance and wanting to put on a good impression. "A city this size you'll be spoiled for choice on where to stay. Think there's even some inns on boats in the harbour, if you want to be rocked to sleep by the sea." Vala says, with all the conviction of someone passing on sixth-hand information. "Couldn't hurt to dig up some rumours and street talk, see what the chatter is." She turns to peer at the city skyline, seeking a landmark. "Could meet up at the palace or...the tower?" She points at a tall thin tower towards the northern edge of the city. "Or the harbour?"

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

A month's wait time meant he'd better get it started soon. But soon doesn't have to be right this minute, with so many other things to take care of. "An inn-boat? I've never been on a boat before!" the novel prospect immediately has Sam perking up at the idea. "The harbor should be easy to meet up at, then, right? I mean you just go in one direction until you hit boats."

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Being so quickly and expertly folded in her argument dampened Senna's enthusiasm enough so she shut up for the rest of the conversation. Outside, she just goes. Not very informative, that was. Anyhow, while I am anxious to split up, there is no surprise to be had if Caelyn knows her present beforehand, now does she? I'd still prefer if we at least made teams of two. We never were in the city, but teachings of Gorion and general common sense tells me we could run into trouble. How about we go together, Sam, while Caelyn and Vala go look for a nice boat-inn and prepare them for a party?

----------


## Amnestic

With a wave, Vala and Caelyn head off towards the harbour in search of lodgings, leaving Sam and Senna to their shopping. There's market stalls galore, along with larger more permanent shops. Book shops, jewellery shops, magic shops, food, drink, woodworkers, leatherworkers, metalworkers, glassblowers and more - in a city this size you can find near anything, though finding it is also half of the battle. The other half is knowing what you want in the first place.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

Standing before the market street (one of many, he's sure), Sam folds his arms and thinks to himself. "What would be a good gift for Cae? Something druidic? Not much of that around here... ooh, she does like drinking. Is that really something to encourage though?"

"I think I have an idea," Grepha speaks, unseen, from his shoulder as Sam deliberates indecisively. "Rosc Roche could use some proper care after our woodland expedition. Something to deal with ticks, or other parasites. They may have such a thing at the stables."

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Senna chimes in. You are always so practical, you guys. I have something different planned but there is no reason we cannot get her both. I have never enchanted an item before, but my idea is a memento of us all. If she stumbles into nightmares again as we all do, she can pull it out and remind herself of us. Maybe a bit fancier, like with some magic glow at least.

*Spoiler*
Show

Something with the flower pendant from the Souvenirs list would be perfect honestly.



> *Flower Pendant*
> 
> Wondrous Item (Amulet), Common
> 
> These pendants are often sold to couples to commemorate an engagement or major anniversary milestones. As an action you can use the amulet's power to cast Protection from Good and Evil on yourself. Once the amulet's power has been used, it cannot be used again for 1d4 days.


I highly doubt the spell effect would supress the dreams but she has something that does that already.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn walks with Vala, and as she does she takes in EVERYTHING. The strange, the stinky, the amazing. The buildings were everywhere, and each one told a different story about the people and the work inside. "Are all cities like this? So disorganized? So loud with people?" Walking by a bit of open sewer pipe, Caelyn's amazement turns to concern. "The water here is... filthy. I think I'm beginning to feel a bit claustrophobic..."

----------


## Amnestic

A quick inquiry around the area points you towards a set of stables near the main gate, ready to provide all sorts of services. It's a large and industrial operation, which is no surprise given that it seems to be the only business at this gate in town - no doubt they do a lot of work, and the owner appears to be doing _very_ well for themselves if their bulging pockets, even more bulging belly, and bejewelled fingers are any indication.

*Spoiler: Stables*
Show


The stables has any of the 'equipment' you might want, including barding, at standard prices.

They also have a fancy premium grooming kit for 100gp, guaranteed to last as long as your horse, or a cheaper one for 25gp, which is still guaranteed to last as long, but doesn't smell as nice.

On the off chance you want a horse, they also have a few donkeys, ponys, and riding horses available for purchase. Please don't create an animal stampede.



As for Senna's idea, the passersby point you towards a large, circular building with an ornate blue-glass top to it, which strikes you of being reminiscent of High Hedge in style. The shop - Sorcerous Sundries - serves as a one-stop-shop for magical items. Run by the eccentric Halbazzer Drin, and overseen by a conspicuous lack of visible security, the magically cooled interior nevertheless compels you to stay a while and browse the vast goods on offer.

*Spoiler: Sorcerous Sundries*
Show


*Spoiler: Scrolls*
Show


Cantrips: 50gp. At least 3 of each kind available.
1st level: 100gp. 1 of each spell is available, an additional one is available on a roll of 4 on a d4.
2nd level: 350gp. Roll a d4, your desired spell is available on a 4.
3rd level: 700gp. Roll a d6. Your desired spell is available on a 6.
4th level: 3000gp. Roll a d10. Your desired spell is available on a 10.




*Spoiler: Potions*
Show


Potions of Healing: 10 available (50gp).
Uncommon: 150gp. D4=3 or 4 to see if one is available.
Rare: 750gp. D6=6 to see if one is available..
Very Rare: 3000gp. D10=10 to see if one is available.



*Spoiler: Wands*
Show


Wand of Fireball - 8000gp.
Wand of Lightning Bolts - 4500gp.
Wand of Winter - 4500gp.
Wand of Magic Missiles - 1000gp.
Wand of Entangle - 500gp.
Wand of Web - 750gp.



*Spoiler: Wondrous Items*
Show


Common Items - Made to order, can be crafted for 100gp and 1 day of downtime.
Alchemy Jug - 200gp.
Bag of Holding - 500gp.
Dust of Disappearance - 100gp.




He also has most spell components you might be interested in, for any spell of up to 6th level, and will buy magic items you're looking to offload.




*On the way to the Harbour*

Vala cuts a surprisingly aggressive path through the crowd for Caelyn to follow, though she curves off to stop at a small food vendor, purchasing two pastries, and tosses one to Caelyn. "All of them?" She scrunches her nose a bit. "Couldn't tell you. Elf cities might be different. Dwarf cities probably get less sun. Who knows what a kobold city might look like? But...for ones built by humans, of the ones I've seen? Yeah, mostly. The banners might change, the food might have a different herb or spice but they're all full of people trying to get by." She glances at a pair of beggars sat in the gutter filth at the side of the street, their hands held for alms while dozens of people stream past uncaring. "Some having an easier time of it than others.

Hot pastry in hand, hopefully helping to block out some of the stench, you leave the main market area and head south. The stench of raw sewage is slowly overpowered by the smell of the sea, although there's a notable pang of fishguts, decaying seaweed, and oil attached to the salty breeze. Opinions on if it is an improvement will differ. A quick enquiry with some locals points you two currently boat-inns - the Bloated Float, and Low Lantern. The former is more upscale, with a restaurant locals of money frequent, while the latter is more seedy - containing a festhall, gambling hall, and private cabins for men and women who wish to engage in _discreet_ activities. Despite the latter's more rough reputation it prides itself on the security its patrons value. Vala, for her part, simply looks to Caelyn for her choice.

*Spoiler: Rumours (for all)*
Show


You each catch snippets of people talking as you make your way through the city.

Sam: Lately, people have been noted as disappearing near sewer entrances.
Senna: A set of extremely lifelike statues at the Splurging Sturgeon may be a petrified adventuring party.
Caelyn: A consort in the Undercellar has somehow obtained the famed Cloak of Balduran.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

Walking through the stables, Sam looks through the goods. Naturally, his eyes are drawn to the shiniest kit, with the heftiest price tag. Not that it's terribly expensive for their current budget. Grepha, used to ostentatious shows of wealth, pays little mind to the affluent proprietor or the expensive purchase. _It should be quality, at least,_ the imp communicates silently.

After purchasing the kit and stowing it in his backpack, Sam strolls back out onto the market street.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Purchasing a premium grooming kit for 100 gp. Tracked on loot doc.


"Well, we got _your_ gift. Now let's find something from me," the half-dragon looks around and again finds himself with the conundrum of thinking of a good gift. _It was intended to be a helpful suggestion, but... I do not mind getting her two gifts._

Alcohol probably wasn't the best option, they'd likely be drinking at whatever inn they stayed at anyways. Caelyn had always shown a desire to travel beyond the Keep and see the world - even sneaking out regularly to explore. So Sam went looking for the bazaar, where all of the exotic foreign goods would be. Something interesting from far away might be just what he's looking for.

----------


## Amnestic

The bazaar has items from across the Realms - spices from Calimshan, pottery and idols from Kara-Tur, magically grown and preserved fruits from Thay found (supposedly) nowhere else in the world, beautiful clothes from Cormyr, and fine elven wine and jewellery from Evermeet.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

Browsing through the foreign goods, hawkers shouting at all angles, Sam considers what would be best. Caelyn would probably enjoy some of the elven wine from Evermeet, or... _Girls like clothes, right?_

_Girls enjoy shopping for clothes. Picking out clothes for them, less so,_ Grepha examines the wares from her place hidden on his shoulder. _It will be getting cold soon. If you intend to look for clothes, I suggest we all go shopping for winter wear instead._ Her advice precise and practical as always.

In the end, he decides to purchase some fine wine for them to toast the occasion. It can't hurt to indulge a little on a day of celebration.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+5)[*21*] History to select a wine with a flavor Caelyn would enjoy.
(1d20+5)[*18*] help from Grepha.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn's face alternates between marveled awe and disturbed disgust as they moved through the city. She enjoyed the pastry purchased by Vala, and even more enjoyed the scents of spices and sauces from the dozens of other food stalls and vendors that they passed. "I can't help but feel that these people might do better if they... spread out? Moved into the countryside? It would certainly be more gentle on the land itself. I can't imagine what it is like below this city or in it's waters if the city itself is so filled with filth, offal, and... just trash!"

When they approached the harbor and Caelyn learned more of their options for a boat based in, she didn't waste much time in choosing the Low Lantern. She explained to Vala- "For one, it will be cheaper. For another, I think it will be more fun for a birthday party, and lastly, if their security is as good as rumored, maybe we will not have to deal with assassin's spoiling our breakfast. At this point I've come to expect unwelcome company, and having guards to deal with it sounds lovely."

----------


## Amnestic

*Sam*

After much deliberation, a bottle of fine Evermeet White Wanderwine sticks out to Sam - promising notes of tart pear, ginger spice, and enchanted honey. At a cost of a mere 150gp per magically chilled bottle, you're practically robbing coin from the vendor's pocket - or so they opine as they're packing it for you.

*Vala, Caelyn*

"Might even be able to pick up some coin plying my trade. Been a while since we could just stop and breathe. Can't say I'm a fan of losing two months of my life but if it means we don't have to sprint around at top speed all the time..." She lets the thought linger without finishing it as you climb up the (fixed) gangplank to the deck proper. There's little in the way of signage or any indication the ship is anything more than a docked vessel, but perhaps that is intentional, to avoid drawing undue attention. There's a few rough looking men dressed in sailing gear on deck, keeping watch, but one looks over the pair of you and simply nods, jerking his head towards and open door at his side, from which you can hear the undeniable sounds of entertainment. 

Descending the initially darkened stairs you quickly emerge into a gambling hall, complete with a fully stocked and busy bar. Just at a glance you spot card and dice games being played, and one table appears to be engaged in a knife challenge of some sort. In the corner a man strums quietly on a lute, catching the most minor of scowls from Vala. There's a distinct air of adult baudiness to the place - it has the energy of the Friendly Arm Inn, though you can taste the seediness on the tip of your tongue.

And perhaps doing so will make you catch something.

"I'll find out about rooms," Vala offers, leaving Caelyn free to either sample the delights of this floor or descend further - or head back to the surface to await Sam and Senna.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn waves to Vala as she approaches the inn keep to ask after rooms. Caelyn considers going to wait for Sam and Senna on the dock, but she realizes this may be the first time without them for some time, decides to start celebrating her birthday by herself a moment, heading towards the bar. With slightly more practice than previous visits she orders a pitcher of wine, figuring that there will be plenty for Sam and Senna when they return. She considers buying something snack-y, but will leave that to Vala. She picks up the pitcher, hefting it eagerly before finding a table that can accommodate their party. One glass couldn't hurt...

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

Packing away the bottle of wine with his other gift, Sam strolls back to the Sorcerous Sundries to see how Senna is doing picking out her own gift. He leans against the wall outside after seeing her still there in the window, not wanting to make her feel rushed.

"So what do you think of those sewer rumors?"

_I think you should avoid talking to yourself, or people will think you mad._

_Oh, yeah. But do you think it's something we should look into?_

_Crawling around in the city's sewage? And I assume 'we' will involve 'me' doing the advance scouting?_ Grepha sighs and suppresses an annoyed bird sound to avoid startling any passerby on the street. _How about we wait and see if it becomes our problem first?_

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

*Inside:*
Senna approaches the Sorcerous Sundries. Obviously she knows about Halbazzer Drin, who can at least measure himself with the famed Elminster or Lady Alustriel even if he would justifiably bow out of any competition with either of Mystra's Chosen. She enters the shop and quickly advances to the shopkeep who she does not assume is the famed mage himself. I know your time is precious, so I won't waste any of it. I would like to have a cloak clasp engraved and enchanted by tomorrow. I am not fussy about the actual brooch, the plainer, the better, but it should display the following when enchanted: The symbol of Bahamut intertwined with Deneir's candle. I give you artistic freedom, but the whole thing should carry sentimental value as well as a small personal enchantment that protects one from interplanar forces. Can you do that? Senna smiles. She tries not to look to hurried, but she is clearly uncomfortable dealing with merchants. She feels like she is stealing their time all while feeling she is being tricked into an unfair deal.

*Outside:*
Senna waves at Sam and his bird. I just had Caelyn's gift commissioned. And I heard something about very lifelike statues of heroes in some inn in the Northwest. Knowing the area crawls with mages, acolytes and wizarding apprentices, this sounds a bit too suspicious since artists of that caliber are known. Should we check it out? If for nothing else, maybe for the artistry?

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

"That does sound pretty weird!" Sam agrees, pushing off from the wall and stretching his back. "Let's go check it out after Cae's birthday party, eh? I got some nice wine," he pats his bag where the packaged bottle is, "And Grepha got her a horse grooming kit."

"It was a group effort," the invisible bird speaks in a deadpan. "I'm the ideas guy. He's the wealthy investor." Taking on a more serious tone she adds, "We should avoid going near the sewer accesses alone. Rumor has it there have been disappearances."

----------


## Amnestic

*Sorcerous Sundries*

The shopkeep spends a few minutes hashing out details with Senna over specifics, design ideas, the exact nature of the enchantment. After consulting a table of services they return with a cost breakdown that ultimately comes up to a nice round 100gp, promising the completion of the job by noon the following day or your money back[1]. They seem relatively confident, and despite the economic slump that the city had apparently found itself in as a result of the Iron Crisis the air in the store remains unchanged. Once agreed, a note of the requirements is produced and then magically vanishes from the clerk's hand. "To our resident enchanters, much faster than carrying the notes by hand," they explain.

[1]Subject to terms and conditions. Guarantee not valid in case of plague, demonic invasion, divine intervention, or other so-called "Acts of God" that would impede upon what has been judged a standard working experience according to the _General Order Of Duties (GOOD) Work Act_. Please contact a certified legal scholar with any queries. Any advice offered by Sorcerous Sundries employees does not constitute as legitimate legal advice nor will they or Sorcerous Sundries be held legally or magically liable if this advice proves detrimental. Our full terms and conditions can be provided by submitting a formal request at the Ducal Palace and you will receive a response within 1-6 months.

*Bar*

There's a wide variety of alcohol on offer at the Low Lantern - from the cheapest rotgut meant to appeal to people who've lost everything at the tables, to fancy imported meads, sake from the far east, magically brewed beers, along with both naturally aged and chronomancy aged whiskeys (with the soft implication that you should of course try both to test the difference!)

Vala returns before long. "There's a few others who've taken rooms so we won't be able to get one each, but lowest deck does have space for us if we want it. We'll actually be slightly below the waterline down there, which is...kinda weird?" But she doesn't seem against it.

----------


## Amnestic

When there's a lull in the conversation, Vala pops out of the tavern and flags down Sam and Senna, scooping them up (figuratively) from the harbourside and leading the way to Low Lantern, which by this time has started lighting its namesake across the ships length. Though there's still some daylight remaining, it does help the ship stick out as a destination, and you're quickly lead to join Caelyn in the upper bar.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn orders a sweet mead for them all, making steady progress in her own cup before Vala returns. "I... have a bad feeling about staying here, but I'm going to push that aside. This place has a reputation for security, and security is what we need. Below decks it is." Caelyn pours Vala a cup and motions for her to drink. "The alcohol selection is great! Just what I wanted for my birthday- to try new things!"

When her siblings are led in, Caelyn raises her glass and toasts them, then makes to pour each of them a glass. Her cheeks are rosy, her eyes are shining, and she looks ready to have some fun.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form

As he and Senna walk along the docks, Sam spots Vala in the light of a newly lit lantern beckoning them from the stern of a ship. Waving excitedly back, Sam hurries over and up the gangplank onto the deck. "Hey! You guys found somewhere after all," he looks around as Vala leads the way inside. The place seems rowdy, maybe rowdier than their usual inn fare. But after all the quiet of the woods, the social chaos is a little welcoming.

When they come to Caelyn's table, she's already been hitting the liquor. Sam had a feeling that would happen, but who is he to chastise how she wants to spend _her_ day. Withdrawing the bottle of wine from his pack, he sets it upon the table as he sits down. "I hope you saved room and haven't drowned yourself too much, sis. This one's supposed to be the good stuff."

"If it is the genuine article, I believe it should be quite good," now visible, the black bird lands on the table next to Sam's place at it. "And if the magically cooled bottle lasts beyond the contents, it may have some practical use as well when the next summer comes around." The disguised imp looks up when Sam starts making hand motions. "What?"

"Aren't you going to give Caelyn your gift?"

"Oh, very well, if you're going to put me on the spot like that." With the tiny, resized magical staff woven onto Minsc's scarf, Grepha is a bit stronger than the average bird. She flies down to Sam's bag and grabs the bundle containing the horse grooming kit, flying it onto the table in front of Caelyn. "I thought he could use some care after our weeks in the tick-infested woods..." Grepha explains, trailing off and allowing the gift to fill in the context of who 'he' is.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 61/61 
PP: 17 PIv: 12 PIs: 17
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

At Caelyn's remark, the cleric chuckles. Well, you're the only one able to transform yourself into a fish. As far as I am concerned you should be the least bothered by the call of the sea. But I am half tempted to pray for a water walk spell now that you mention it. As it comes to the gift exchange, Senna is almost crying. She had lost so much family in the last months, she was simultaneously happy that Caelyn was still around, and distraught at loosing Gorion and some of her step siblings.

Senna blushes slightly, a small reminder of the young girl she still was, as she cannot produce a gift yet. Your gift takes until tomorrow I'm afraid. But I think you will like it. I am really not a crafts person, more akin to a hobbyist writer. But there was little time for either in the last weeks.

The red-head turns to the imp-raven. It pains my heart to bring this up, but can you look out for security tonight, Grepha? I really want to cut loose, but I cannot in full conscience "Party hard" as the kids say if we are to expect unwanted visitors, like the last time we were in a tavern. Plus I am not even sure if alcohol transfers into your system.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12 HP: 55/55 | AC: 13 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form

"I'm reasonably certain I can't get drunk," Grepha states in response. "Alcohol is a poison, after all. Which is good. I want a taste of this wine, and if I were able to get drunk then even a small bit would get something my size thoroughly sloshed."

"That's the spirit... I think," Sam flags one of the servers for a wine opener, after trying to figure it out himself and failing.

"As for 'partying hard,' I will be on guard as always, naturally. And I hope no one intends to partake of the... hookers," she says with mild distaste, lowering her voice to avoid offending the establishment's patrons and employees who may be in earshot. "Frankly, it would be more worth your money to hire a higher class escort than contract something unpleasant and have need of a potion to cure it." The imp turns her beady bird eyes to Senna and it seems she's about to make a snide comment - probably about a predictable certain someone. But in the end she decides not to dampen the atmosphere any further.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 3/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn smiles and laughs at Sam handing over the bottle, giving it a small shake and shivering slightly. "It is still cold! Amazing! Thank you, Sam!" She also motions for an opener to the nearest server. Meanwhile, Grepha's gift elicits a different response- a solemn eyed look of acknowledgement and understanding. "I'll make sure to try it out with Rosc Roche first thing tomorrow. Thank you, Grepha. Not everyone would remember that we have another member of our group who can't always be with us, but I think you have some special insight into that." When Senna promises a gift tomorrow, Caelyn nods eagerly and shakes her fists in anticipation of what her younger sister may have chosen. By then the wine de-corker had arrived, and Caelyn utilizes it after some difficulty, giving a shout of surprise when the cork launches from the bottle like a rocket! "It is magic, Sam!" She begins to refresh everyone's glass from the new bottle, including a taste for Grepha.

Security and safety is far from Caelyn's mind as, for the next several hours, she focuses on being young, having fun, and being loved by her family and friends.

----------


## Amnestic

The evening passes with frivolity and relaxation. Eventually, you retire to bed - mostly. With limited room options, Caelyn and Senna are bunked together with a single bed, though that's hardly an issue for trancing. Sam and Grepha take a smaller room to themselves, and unbeknownst to them the other three room are occupied by Leaf, Grok, and ???. Vala willingly gave up even having a private room, instead taking one of the public hammocks in the stern of the ship. She waves off any concerns with "If the room's gonna sway, I may as well get the full experience." 

The low lantern never truly quietens down, even in the earliest hours of the morning, but eventually the activities on the floors above turn from a bother into the white noise one can relax to and almost find meditative, but it is exactly this noise which alerts you during the night.

When the sun has yet to still rise, the above decks abruptly quieten, and the sudden silence rouses you from your slumbers (or trances). A single creeping step creaks on the stairs descending to your level, before abruptly going silent again. Tension rises, but it's only when a scream goes out from one of Vala's fellow hammockers that you're sure danger is imminent.

The door to Senna and Caelyn's room is kicked open - though without any of the accompanying noise you'd expect from it, revealing a leather clad assassin stained with blood upon blood upon blood. Beyond him, in the core of the lower deck, are three more, equally stained. A trail of the sanguine liquid follows their footsteps from the upper decks.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Starting the new people off with a bang.


You should assume you are not armoured or wearing a shield if you were sleeping, ditto for needing to pick up weapon(s) (only 1/turn, unless you're spending an action).

The darker-hooded enemies are projecting a 10ft field of silence, which may (will) impact on some spellcasting.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]


EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 17 HP: 56/56  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 3/3 LR
Restrain: 3/3 Dawn

Leaf had been in Baldurs Gate for a few weeks, moving around between apartments and short-term rentals waiting for the next interesting job. He had moved to the Low Lantern just a few days ago, and enjoyed its boisterous atmosphere. He always met interesting people there, it seemed safe enough, and the noise and alcohol made it easy for him to pilfer a few coins and gems off of the inebriated patrons, which has allowed him to hold out for a more honorable, or just more profitable, mercenary job.

Last night, he stayed up late, and had a little to drink, but managed to keep his wits about him. He bonded with a few of the other new passengers over their shared dislike of the Iron Throne. He particularly liked the wood elf, Caelyn, and her bubbly attitude. She seemed to enjoy his stories about the jungles to the south and what it was like to live there. Her companions were pleasant and welcoming as well, and and one of them, a half-dragon named Sam, ended up in the small room directly across from Leaf's.

He had removed his armor to sleep, but kept his cloak on as a blanket, the hood covering his head. He kept his bow, his most prized possession, next to him, between him and the wall, the quiver of arrows next to it.

He thinks it's close to dawn, in the darkest part of night, when he wakes with a start, hearing the footsteps and screams  then not hearing anything at all. _Something is wrong._ He slowly and quietly equips his quiver and grabs his bow. He peaks out the curtains of his tiny bedroom, seeing two hooded men with blood dripping from their weapons. He pauses to see what they do next, keeping hidden from their view.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think it takes my action to equip the quiver and grab the bow.
BA Hide, Stealth: (1d20+11)[*14*], Advantage (1d20+11)[*21*]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12(-1 no armor) HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Armor of Shadows

The party had been fun, acquainting them with some other guests at the tavern's inn. Sam had never seen a tabaxi before, so there had been a lot of questions for their new acquaintance Leaf, and some of them were probably unintentionally insensitive.

Sam's eyelids flicker open at the sudden silence. Grepha, already perched on the end of the bed in her true form, is standing tensely. She meets his look and nods. Without his armor on and in only night clothes, Sam gets out of bed and grabs the dagger from his beneath his pillow. Usually he prefers not to be up close and personal in the first place, but it's better than being unarmed.

Grepha flaps in the air and pulls the door open, revealing the men in the dark between their rooms. "You sure don't waste any time, you?" Sam calls out, invoking a pair of blasts to hurl at the nearest man. He rushes out and turns on a time, dashing to wake up Vala- if she isn't already. "We've got company!"

Shadows draw around Grepha into a shape like armor, preparing herself for combat, and she remains behind in the room.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
Use Item to grab his dagger.
EB at the non-silent Assassin.
(1d20+6)[*16*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*9*] force damage and a shove, (1d4)[*1*] damage from getting knocked 1 NE into the wall next to Grok's room
(1d20+6)[*8*] Blast 2
(1d10)[*2*] force damage and a shove, (1d4)[*4*] damage from getting knocked into the wall
If at least one of them hits and it gives him enough space to get out without an AoO, he will move out of the room. 2 E, 2 S, 1 SW next to Vala and give her Bardic Inspiration with his bonus action.
If the assassin is still in the way, bonus action to Tumble from Satire Bard and get past, still moving next to Vala but no Inspire.

*Grepha*
Use Item to open the door for Sam.
Cast Mage Armor on self. She will remain in the room.

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 67/67  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 4
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none


In the aftermath of the attack on his Clan's ruined gate, Grok helped to bury the dead, and to make some makeshift repairs, although it was hardly proper dwarf work.  But he also knew, in his heart, that he would have to solve this problem, and, so, with the blessings of his clan, he set out with his trusty friend, Blazan, to investigate this mysterious conspiracy.

His investigations didn't go as well as might be desired, but he did get to take his anger out on some thugs, and they did have some association with The Low Lantern, so maybe all the criminals were united in some mysterious conspiricy, all out to get his clan?  It made as much sense as anything else, destroying good iron before and after it was mined.

In the inn(Alas, they were not willing to allow Blazan entry, so Blazan made alternate plans), things seemed to be... normal.  Well as normal as an inn boat came.  He arranged for a private room(Courtesy of the thugs), and settled down to rest.
At least, until the scream rang out.
Awakened from his sound sleep, Grok reached for his Glaive, and opened the door.  Seeing the assassin(For it could be nothing else), he bellows his fury, his brown beard jiggling from the fury of his silent cry.  His tall(4'3") body is mostly visible, with a collection of scars, and his brown eyes practically glow with his displeasure with these assassins.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Object Interaction:  Pick up glaive.
Action:  Take another object interaction, open door.
Move:  Stand up.

----------


## Amnestic

With Grepha's help Sam bursts out of his room, sending blasts of magic to brief brighten the dimly lit room. Despite the sudden movement his foe is well on guard, and manages to narrowly dodge away from both blasts, impacting the wood with loud _thuds_ that herald the start of combat proper. 

Grok's opening the door causes a flash of momentary surprise over the silent assassin's face but he charges in regardless, choosing the proximate dwarf as an opponent, slashing at him twice with his blades, and landing a particularly vicious hit with one of them. His companion at the entrance to Senna and Caelyn's room follows suit, slipping inside on quietened feet and lashing out at the cleric and thoroughly disturbing her rest by spilling blood on the otherwise (probably) clean bedsheets.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Both of Sam's beams miss, though the first one is very barely.

The northern silent-assassin hits Senna twice, for *27* total (thanks to sneak attack)
The southern silent-assassin crits and hits Grok, for *17* total.

Vala, ??? and Caelyn are up.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

*Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]*

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 2/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn, sitting with her legs crossed on the floor, rouses from her trance instantly. She thanks Senyad's blessing for her awareness, then reaches for her charred staff with one hand as she springs up. Seeing her sister slashed by a dagger, she stamps her staff, which releases a cloud of cinders and begins to glow. "You're going to regret this..." she says menacingly, before pointing her staff at the assassin and invoking a druidic sentence for anti-magic, hoping to remove the silence effect. She then rushes forward to aid her sister.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Object interaction- grab staff.
Bonus action- shillelagh
Action- Dispel Magic on the assassin.
Movement- get up in his face to flank with Senna.

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 60/60
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 1/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

The as-yet-unnamed elf was roused from her sleep by a mix of sounds; noise and its absence alike. She blinked once, twice, her golden eyes luminous in the gloom. She'd begun a trance but ended up dozing off during it, and for a moment she was bizarrely off-balance from not waking up in the crystal urn.

She scowled. Something was afoot, said her instincts. When she'd told someone yesterday she was sleepy and wanted to rest, they'd directed her here, and laughed while doing so, which she took as a good sign if the thought of it made people jolly. It had been a bit dirtier and smellier than she'd expected, true, but maybe that's just how things were? The tower she'd woken up in was also grubby.

She reached out and plucked her enormous axe from the floor, the tremendous weight of currently the first of her only two friends comforting in her hands. Her second friend, a crow with bone-white feathers, cawed at her from its home on the bedframe, and she shushed it.

Her legs ached from the walking yesterday, having literally never been used before. She padded over to the door and listened. There were a pair of loud thuds and people talking of regret.

With a click of her tongue, she started the enchantment on the axe. The blade heated, going swiftly from gold metal to red to white-hot, and the eye upon the blade wide and staring.

She slipped next to the doorway and lifted the axe over her head, ready to chop a significant chunk off whoever came through the door.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Object interaction- obtain axe.
Bonus action- activate flametongue axe
Action- Ready attack on anyone coming through the door.
Movement- move up next to the door

----------


## Amnestic

Safely outside of the assassin's bubble of quiet, Caelyn's spell tears his defensive abjuration from him, filling his - and Senna's - ears with noise once more. Vala leaps past Sam, taking up her spear but lacking time to grab her shield. She invokes her divine magic once more, gleaming with radiant light as she lashes out with her spear, flailing it with abandon to draw attention to herself. It works, and the attacker turns away from Leaf's door to instead slash at her with his blades, cutting past her magic and clothes to draw blood.

The remaining unoccupied swordsman leaves Vala to his companion, turning instead to ???'s door, kicking it up, and receiving a fiery axe directly for his troubles. Undeterred by the sudden blow, he strikes back. ??? manages to evade the man's shortsword, but his longer blade comes in from behind to strike twice.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show





The northern thug-type moves to ???'s room and kicks the door open, receiving a successful readied attack for 11 slashing and 9 fire. He retaliates hitting ??? for *15* slashing over two attacks.
Caelyn successfully dispels the silence effect from the assassin and moves into flanking position.
Vala moves up to the remaining thug-type in the centre and attacks recklessly, hitting twice for 16. Her opponent fights back and hits her thrice, for *11*, after rage reduction.

*Senna, Grepha, Sam, Grok, and Leaf* are now up.

*Initiative order:* 

*Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]*

EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 17 HP: 56/56  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 3/3 Dawn

From his hidden position, Leaf takes a shot at the nearest intruder, trying to help the woman with the spear that he saw in the tavern last night. _Vala, was it?_ He then moves quickly south and takes cover behind the pillar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

BA to mark as favored foe
Attack with Elven Accuracy: (1d20+12)[*23*], (1d20+12)[*17*], (1d20+12)[*25*] 
Damage: (1d8+7)[*8*]
Colossus if injured: (1d8)[*8*]
Sneak attack: (2d6)[*10*]
Favored Foe: (1d4)[*2*]
If Crit (1d8)[*2*] + (1d8)[*4*] + (2d6)[*4*] + (1d4)[*2*]
Piercer reroll lowest d8 if roll 3 or less: (1d8)[*2*] = 29 damage

Moves S,W,S,S,S,W

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 45/60
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 1/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

*"Owch,"* said the elf flatly, taking a step back. Pain, hot and red, bloomed where the man had slashed her, but it didn't show on her face. Instead, she pursed her lips a little, looking down at her injuries. *"Don't do that."*

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 12 HP: 34/61 
HD:7/7d8 Spells: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 2/3 3rd: 3/3 4th: 1/1
First Impression: lightly clothed and bloodied, clutching a holy symbol
Conditions: Concentrating on Hold Person (1/10)

Senna slept like a baby. Though the two bottles of wine she drunk herself are not to blame alone, they certainly contributed to the result. The gently swaying boat and the almost calming white noise of a busy bar helped too. Senna learned from Caelyn that a loud forest meant a safe environment; you had to start worrying when everything fell silent.

Which incidentally happened right now. Her dreams were between finding space for Minsc and Garrick in a musical theater show starring her as the newly appointed deity of love, murder and writing. As she descended the stairs in her evening gown, the music stopped, and explosions happened; their loud boom suddenly silenced. Finally the cleric woke up to the reality of almost being stabbed to death.She dodges the attack on her jugular but gets her shoulder pierced with a generous red spot of her own blood there now. She mouths a protest or warning, and none comes of it. Fighting has broken out all over the lower deck, and as her sister's magic washes over her assailant, she can quickly hear herself again. 

From a lying position she grabbed the holy symbol she hid under her pillow and held it aloft, under immense pain. This is not why or how I die! Stand down, in the name of Deneir. she commands her attacker. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Object interaction: grab holy symbol
Action: Cast Hold Person (1d20)[*13*] (please dont let them be weird spooky ghost assassins)
Move: Stand up from sleeping position.

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 50/67  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none


Grok grunts as the foul assassin dashes in and stabs at his poor unarmored chest, but luckily, the blades bounce off of his ribcage.  But before he can strike back, he notices another assassin stabbing at someone else.  He kicks the butt of his glaive forwards, bouncing it off of the shin of the assassin facing him and redirecting the blade as it bounces to stab the other assassin in the back.  Without missing a beat, he slams the haft of his glaive into the first assassin's torso just as he recovered from Grok's first strike, pushing him back just enough for Grok to lance his glaive past the first assassin, and back again, using the motion to lacerate the assassin's side.
Throughout this entire eerily silent engagement, Grok's mouth has been open, and spittle flying as he bellows his fury.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Reaction(Assuming he can see the second assassin):  Use Sentinel to make an attack against that assassin.
(1d20+9)[*25*] Attack
(1d10+6)[*8*] damage

Then, on his turn, attack the assassin in front of him twice.
(1d20+9)[*25*] Attack 1
(1d10+6)[*7*] damage 1
(1d20+9)[*20*] Attack 2
(1d10+6)[*9*] damage 2

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12(-1 no armor) HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 23/23
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Armor of Shadows, Invisibility

To Sam's surprise, the assassins attack more than just his family. The other patrons are under attack as well. Trusting Vala to hold her own and too far from his sisters, and Sam remembers a frail-looking girl had been staying in one of the rooms under attack. He shifts to a better angle and sends a pair of energy blasts arcing towards the assailant.

Slipping out of the room, Grepha vanishes as she passes the door frame, closing in on the nearest foe and slinking behind him. Unseen, and unheard under the effects of the assassin's aura.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
Move 1 N, 1 E behind Vala. Cast EB at ???'s opponent.
(1d20+6)[*13*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*7*] and bumps him into the door frame for (1d4)[*2*] damage
(1d20+6)[*22*] Blast 2
(1d10)[*5*] and bumps him into the door frame for (1d4)[*2*] damage

*Grepha*
Invisibility on self.
Move to 1 N of Vala's opponent.
Should he happens to do anything provoking an attack:
(1d20+5)[*20*] Sting
(1d20+5)[*6*] Invisible Adv if they don't have invisisight
(1d4+3)[*6*] damage, and (3d6)[*11*] poison with (1d20)[*8*] Con vs DC 11 to halve

----------


## Amnestic

Now thoroughly awake, Senna's magic allows her to wrap her assailant in the grip of divine magic, forcing it still as its limbs lock in place, unable to move. It fails to push past the magic that washes over it.

Leaf and Grok both land solid blows on Vala's foe, though he remains standing there's a glimmer of fear that crosses over him as he seems to realise he's in over his head. This isn't helped any when Sam nails a beam on his comrade, slamming him with a loud _thud_ into the wooden door frame. The remaining unparalysed assassin seems undeterred, striking again at the dwarf with one of his blades, though without the element of surprise or an added ally for a distraction, the strike is much less vicious. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Leaf hits for 29. 
Senna successfully Hold Person's their assailant.
Grok hits with their three attacks for 8, 7, and 9 against their respective targets.
Sam hits with his second beam for 7 total.
Grepha moves into position.

Senna+Caelyn's assassin fails their end of turn save vs hold person, they remain paralyzed.
Grok's assassin hits him for *7* slashing damage.

Vala, Caelyn, and ??? are up.

The thug beside Vala is looking pretty low on HP.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

*Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]*

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 45/60
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

The elf clicked her tongue, and the flames flared brighter on the axe. It flashed out once and hit the attacker, but her follow-up swings were clumsy things, unused to the excessive weight she was swinging about, and the assassin didn't seem to have too much trouble dodging them.

The elf made *tch!* of frustration. 
*
"Hold still,"* she said in her chirping voice.* "I'm trying to chop you in half."*



[spoiler=OOC]
Action: Green flame blade. Hit for 24, 15 slash, 14 burn
BA: attack, misses
Action surge: attack twice, miss both times rip
Movement: none

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 2/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelyn raises her staff and brings it down on the paralyzed assassin with a angry cry, sending up another wave of cinders as she beats the immobile man.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 (1d20+8)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+8)[*18*] for advantage. (2d8+5)[*16*] damage.

----------


## Amnestic

???'s axe crashes down on their foe, but the sudden cut seems to push the man into full defensive mode as he bobs and weaves away from the flurry of strikes. He breaks away, ducking and weaving towards the only stairs there are, and yells up "Get down here and help!" There's only silence above, but the assassin's silence field makes that more ominous than reassuring. Indeed, the thug is then knocked back down the stairs by something from above, and a massive _boom_ rings out throughout the ship. The floor cracks open in a shower of splintered wood and despite being anchored the entire boat shudders ominously. The fallen thug struggles to his feet, having only barely avoided being caught in the spell. Blades in his hand, he turns back to the party - it seems he understands there's only one way out for him.

The assassin alone in the northern room would have normally buckled from such a potent hit from Caelyn, yet paralyzed as he is, he's unable to even react as she draws blood with her bonk. 

Unable to catch up to the fleeing man, Vala cuts down her own foe before moving up to the still-silent assassin in front of Grok, her spearpoint slick with blood as she aims to aid the dwarf. 

The collective civilians huddle behind Sam, seemingly taking some solace in his size, and not willing to rush the exit.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





??? hits, but their foe is barely still standng.
Caelyn hits her crit
Vala misses (despite advantage lol) but hits on the second go and finishes off her foe before moving to help Grok.

???'s thug Disengages and runs to the stairs. Someone or something cast _Shatter_ on the ship from the next level up. The crack on the map leads down into the absolute bottom frame of the vessel. It cannot be walked over.

Senna, Sam, Grepha, Grok, and Leaf are up.

*Initiative order:* 

*Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]*

EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]
*
Senna: [1]*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 17 HP: 56/56  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 3/3 Dawn

Leaf almost freezes in panic as he remembers that he is underwater. It had bothered him his first night here, but he had gotten used to it over the past few nights. But the eruption from above renews his fears. He doesn't want to get trapped down here. There are no windows and he hates swimming. He doesn't want to drown.

While the spell caster above makes this obvious, Leaf feels the need to talk to Sam as he passes him.

*"There are more upstairs. Maybe more powerful."* 

Leaf hides behind the pillar, then moves up, shooting the man at the bottom of the stairs just before he would have a chance to see Leaf. After shooting, he ducks into the first room on the left. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hide (1d20+11)[*23*], (1d20+11)[*31*] (they have disadvantage to see him due to his cloak)
Attack with Elven Accuracy: (1d20+12)[*25*], (1d20+12)[*31*], (1d20+12)[*25*] 
Damage: (1d8+7)[*10*]
Colossus if injured: (1d8)[*2*] replaced by piercer
Sneak attack: (2d6)[*9*]
If Crit (1d8)[*2*] + (1d8)[*6*] + (2d6)[*7*]
Piercer reroll lowest d8 if roll 3 or less: (1d8)[*4*] = *23* damage total

Moves N,N,shoot,NW,W

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 12(-1 no armor) HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 26/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Armor of Shadows, Invisibility, Spider Form

The girl is more dangerous than she looks, and the man attacking her flees for the stairs.

Looking back at Leaf, Sam nods. "They have a spellcaster, at least. One willing to throw out a spell like that as a warning shot." Then, he addresses the civilians. "Take cover behind the structures of the two rooms here, so that no stray magic or arrows hit you," he motions to either side, at the room walls that the hammocks attach to. "Once the way up is safe, I will give the all clear."

_Grepha,_ Sam mentally contacts the imp, unable to see her but knowing she's there. _Scout the next floor for us, please. Leave cleaning up these chumps to us._ Then, he fires two blasts of energy at the assassin by Vala and the dwarf, moving up to the frame of the girl's room.

He leans inside, careful of the axe. "Hey, are you alright? Don't worry, we'll all get out of this together," he reassures, though she doesn't look as afraid as he was expecting either.

Meanwhile, Grepha heeds her orders and flies into the space just beneath the stairs. She shifts into the form of a spider, hopefully less noticeable if the mage above can see through invisibility as she ascends.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
Cast EB at Grok's opponent.
(1d20+6)[*18*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*7*] and bumps him into the door frame for (1d4)[*2*] damage
(1d20+6)[*24*] Blast 2
(1d10)[*5*] and bumps him into the door frame for (1d4)[*1*] damage
Then, move 5 N.

*Grepha*
Fly 1 NW, 7 N, into the crook of the stairs and the wall.
Shapechange into a spider.

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 45/60
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

She blinked at the lizard as it talked to her. She paused for a moment. 'Alright' - it was asking if she injured? It was showing concern. This one probably wasn't goingto try to injure her, so she didn't try to chop _this_ visitor's bits off. The elf let the head of the axe droop until it thudded into the deck, her tiny hands loose on the axeshaft. Flames smouldered round the blade and scorched black eyes into the deck.

*"I am stabbed,"* she told the lizard flatly.* "It is an unpleasant experience. I do not think the recommendation to stay here was a good recommendation."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 43/67  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

Shrugging off the impact of another dagger with dwarven stubbornness, Grok doesn't hesitate to use the haft og his glaive to beat at the assassin, attempting to shatter the assassin's knees for later retrieval.  If the assassin falls, he'll step on the assassin as he moves to cover the stairs.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+9)[*22*] Nonlethal Attack 1
(1d10+6)[*15*] damage 1

(1d20+9)[*25*] Nonlethal Attack 2
(1d10+6)[*10*] damage 2

If possible(Which means if the assassin facing him goes down), Grok will move to two tiles south of the assassin near the stairs(within 10 feet).

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 12 HP: 34/61 
HD:7/7d8 Spells: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 2/3 3rd: 3/3 4th: 1/1
First Impression: lightly clothed and bloodied, clutching a holy symbol
Conditions: Concentrating on Hold Person (2/10)

Senna holds her enemy in place with her spell, clutching her holy symbol with her right while picking up her shield with the left. Her want for vengeance superseded the immediate need for safety or saving innocents right now. Crackling with energy, she presses her holy symbol onto the enemy to unload a bolt of electricty through the assassin.

*Spoiler*
Show

Shocking Grasp (2d20)[*13*][*17*](30)+7 
Crit if hit so (4d8)[*15*]

----------


## Amnestic

Slipping behind the pillar for just a moment Leaf's expert bowshot nails the fleeing thug in the spine, dropping him like the sack of meat that he is. Between Sam and Grok, their own assassin foe continues to suffer, though remains standing. Seeing his ally cut down the man turns to flee, but Grok's weapon lashes out and slices him across the foot, locking him down. He turns and retaliates, slicing at the dwarf with two quick twists of his blade.

Secluded in the separate room, Senna's opponent continues to be wrapped in her magic, and releasing a massive jolt of electricity through him doesn't seem to help him any - he's still as paralyzed as before.

It's difficult for Grepha to make out much from her position, but what she does see is a tall man in an ornate mask, dressed in light leathers with an component pouch at his waist, accompanied by yet another one of the assassins. There seem to be at least a few bodies on the floor - patrons and guards both - cut down by the assailants. Blood oozes lazily from open wounds, indicating they're probably already dead, while the spellcaster and their 'assistant' look unharmed and entirely ready to continue the fight. 


*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Sam hits with both his blasts.
Leaf downs the fleeing thug.
Grok hits twice, and when the assassin disengages and tries to flee, his reaction sentinel attack hits and locks him in place. He's not down, but he isn't far off. The assassin retaliates, since he's locked in place, and hits Grok for *10* slashing damage.
Senna hit-crits with shocking grasp. Her assassin fails its save against hold person again.

Grepha gets sight of an upper floor, as on the left side of the map - but that's it, and only Grepha, for now.

Vala, ??? and Caelyn are up.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]
*
Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]*

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 2/3 3rd, 1/1 4th

Caelee, hearing the fighting behind her, presumes that there is more trouble in the remainder of the ship, She also hears the sound of ripping wood and shredding magic, and supposes that either they have a spellcaster or a damn troll. Either way, she needs to end this fight quickly before the boat starts to sink. She touches her staff to the side of the assassins' head and utters a short, simple word in Druidic for a point blank fire bolt. Then, seeing Senna wounded, she calls a much more soothing word and summons her ethereal flame rabbit to nuzzle her sibling and heal her.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Big guns time. Crit firebolt for (4d10)[*27*] fire damage. Healing spirit for (1d6)[*6*] healing on Senna.

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 57/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

The elf stepped out her room, axe cradled in her hands as etheric flames licked along the head. There, in the doorway of the room opposite, another felllow garbed similarly to the one who had stabbed her a bit was being assailed by other patrons.

This was annoying. She decided to interject herself into the brawl. With surprising stealth for someone with a giant flaming axe, she padded over and, with a sharp click of her tongue, swung the axe twice heavily into the back of the man, putting all her rather minor weight into the blows. Still, where her weight was small, that of the axe was not, and though they weren't the deepest cuts in the world, she suspected the unruly sort would nonetheless not enjoy the experience. 

*"Hello,"* she said flatly to the other patrons, shifting her axe in her grip.* "Is this ordinary for staying in this place?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Move:* move to the assassin shown on discord by the others.
*Action:* GFB 21 to hit, 8 slash, 7 fire damage
*BA:*Weapon attack: 26 to hit, 9 slash, 7 fire
for a total of 17slash, 14 fire damage

----------


## Amnestic

The burst of flame from Caelyn's staff covers the paralyzed assassin's head, but - somehow - he remains alive, albeit now without much of his hair remaining. To the south, ???'s own flaming blade cuts down the one remaining assassin in the core of the ship. Vala hops over the body, still in full fight mode as she sprints towards the private room, leaving Sam to handle the glad-handing with newcomers. Any such conversation is cut short though, when the spellcaster raises their arm once more, and another burst of deafening sound crashes into the bottom of the ship. It lurches to the side, threatening to force you of your feet as you hear the unmistakable sound of water rushing to fill the hole. A wicked chill of seawater finding its entrance dispels the otherwise comfortable heat of the tavern, a harsh prelude of the icy chill in late-autumnal waters in the early hours of the morning.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Caelyn crits, but the man's still standing.
??? finishes off the central assassin and his silence field drops.
Vala *dash*es past to aid Caelyn+Senna

The spellcaster from above casts another Shatter, blowing a hole in the bottom of the ship. Everyone needs to make a *DC10* strength save or be knocked prone. The bottom-right civilian failed their save. Vala and the other two succeeded.

Water has begun surging in.

Sam, Grepha, Senna, Leaf, and Grok are now up.

*Initiative order:* 

*Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]
*
EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

*Senna: [1]*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 17 HP: 60/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 3/3 Dawn

Leaf falls over as the boat rocks. He quickly stands up and leaves the relative calm of the bedroom he had hidden in. He moves out into the main room, looks at the water, and decides the fight needs to be taken to the spell caster upstairs. It definitely needs to be taken upstairs. He calls out to his allies as he moves,

*"Come on. Follow me. I'll try to distract him so you can get upstairs."* 

He runs for the stairs, climbing up the stairs like he was climbing a tree back home. At the top of the stairs, he first looks to the left and shoots the spell caster behind the stairs. He calls out to the mage,

*"Who are you looking for? There's no need to kill everyone here."*

He then looks to the right and sees the bandit. After he shoots he moves north to try to draw their attention away from the staircase so his new allies can escape. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Uses feline agility to increase speed to 60' 
He uses 30' to stand up from prone
Moves to the top of the stairs, using his bonus action to dash. 
Shoots back at the spell caster, then moves north and east, ending up 5 squares north and 2 squares east from his current location.

Attack: (1d20+12)[*18*]
Damage: (1d8+7)[*13*]
Colossus if injured: (1d8)[*2*] (maybe the guy was injured in the preceding slaughter)
Sneak attack: (2d6)[*7*] (maybe the fast move surprised the guy?)
If Crit (1d8)[*5*] + (1d8)[*2*] + (2d6)[*8*] + (1d4)[*2*]
Piercer reroll lowest d8 if roll 3 or less: (1d8)[*8*] so only if colossus is in play

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 33/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

With the assassin slain by the strange elf, Grok's low, rumbling voice becomes clear.  "And my little sister's niece stubbed her toe, you dratted no good scoundrels!"
Unfortunately, distracted as he was, he lost his footing when the boat rocked again, and started to sink.  He hit the floor hard, bouncing once, before standing, and slinging his heavy pack over his shoulders as he does.  His bare feet start to thud towards the stairs out, but pause as they reach the corpse in front of him.
Then, Grok reaches down, and shoulders the corpse, before starting towards the stairs leading up.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rolled a nat 1 on the save vs prone, and so dropped.
Move to stand, object interaction to pick up his pack, action to pick up the dead assassin.
Move 10 feet(All remaining movement) towards the stairs out.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 12 HP: 34/61 
HD:7/7d8 Spells: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 2/3 3rd: 3/3 4th: 1/1
First Impression: lightly clothed and bloodied, clutching a holy symbol
Conditions: Concentrating on Hold Person (3/10)

Go! End this horrible thaumaturge! Senna commands her allies. The crash destabilizes her stance, but she cannot leave without most of her belongings. Hastily she shoves everything into her backpack, leaving the armor, shield and weapon behind. When ready, Senna will advance.

*Spoiler*
Show

Mundane stuff does not interest Senna, but she will not leave without her prayer books and magic items. Action and item interaction, then move south and up deck. If I need to/am allowed to use my move action to find all items, I will do so.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 26/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Armor of Shadows, Spider Form

"Oh ****," Sam curses under his breath when the girl admits flatly to being stabbed. "Okay! We'll take care of that as soon as we can, just be careful!" From what he'd seen she could clearly defend herself. 

When the bottom of the ship is burst open, Sam falls over against the wall and begins to panic. He scrambles back into his room, grabbing his backpack and for once thanking the sloppy way he packs - all his rations ration packs are probably squished to hell, but at least almost all his stuff is in there on account of being too lazy to dig through the mess and clean it up after when he came down to flop into bed. Only his crossbow, utility axe, backup daggers, and leather armor are left behind.

"Everybody! We gotta get out!" he shouts back at the other, cowering guests. "So grab your stuff and grab something to fight if you got it, cause those guys upstairs aren't leaving any witnesses!" That said, he starts sprinting for the stairs, kicking off the ground towards the end to take to the air in case the ship rocks again or water rushes in. 


Meanwhile, Grepha is knocked from the wall and flips back to her tiny spider feet. With an imperceptible sound of displeasure, she climbs the wall and up through the wooden stairs, emerging near the feet of one of their assailants. Fangs extended, she crawls up his pant leg and bites into his ankle. The tiny staff lashed to her back crackles with power, as she taps into it to wreath her fangs in green flame that is injected into the bite along with her venom.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
Gets knocked Prone.
Stand up, move 2 S, 1 SW. Use object to grab his pack.
Action to Dash 1 NE, 4 N, 1 NW and Up with flight.

*Grepha*
Grepha has her tiny Uncursed Staff but isn't wielding it right now, so she gets knocked Prone as well.
Stand up, move up into the next floor and beside the assassin near Leaf.
Bite-sting attack on Assassin with Green Flame Blade (carrying Uncursed Staff to act as the weapon component)
(1d20+5)[*12*] to hit
(1d20+5)[*12*] Invis Advantage
(1d4+3)[*4*] damage plus (1d8)[*2*] fire and (3d6)[*8*] poison
(1d20)[*11*] Con save vs DC 11 to halve poison damage

----------


## Amnestic

Sprinting up the stairs with impossible speed, the tabaxi leaps out and launches an arrow at the retreating spellcaster, catching him in the shoulder with an aggrieved grunt of pain. Grepha's own strike is less than successful, but in spider form they are able to nimbly avoid the assassin's retaliatory strikes. Finding their spider-squishing unsuccessful, they shift away, moving over to Leaf and opening them up for their ally's crossbow strike. Their bolt streams across the length of the ship, striking Leaf in return. The wound burns as poison seeps into their system.

Down below, Vala shouts to Caelyn as Sam and Senna make their retreat to the stairs."Go, I'll handle this!" 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Leaf hits with their shot for *13*, though additional damage doesn't occur.
Grepha misses. The assassin, somehow, misses both their retaliatory strikes (though only barely on one of them). They then disengage and move to Leaf.
The other assassin fires a crossbow bolt at Leaf and deals *23* piercing (due to sneak attack) and *9* poison (Due to a failed save).
Sam+Senna move.

Caelyn, ???, and Vala are up.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]
[/B]
EA: [15]
*
Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]
*
EV: [4]
ES: [4]

[B]Senna: [1]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 2/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

Caelyn turns to Vala, looking worried, anxious, and scared, then nods. She picks up her pack, slings it over her back, and heads for the stairwell. Giving a whistle to the fiery rabit spirit, it moved alongside her, finding Senna again and knitting her wounds again. Caelyn moves up the stairs, peaking up and spotting the scene of death and destruction up above. When she decided to stay here for the security... she had no idea that something like this would result.

Or did she? The cold voice from her dreams had been banished for some time due to Seniyad's work on her staff, but she could not escape the call of her bloodline completely. Maybe she craved the violence... the blood letting... the madness... maybe she wanted it all to burn...

*"NO! DAMN YOU FOR HURTING THESE PEOPLE! FOR HURTING US! LEAVE US ALONE!* Her protestation started the high pitched cry of a young woman and quickly melded with an angry, deep voice, just as her mouth began to leak liquid fire, her eyes alit with the flames of a forest fire, and a wash of cinders caught the air around her and cascaded through the air like a wash of infant fire elementals. Summoning newfound power, Caelyn launched a screaming orb of pitch fire at the caster up above from the head of her staff.

However, her other hand was not idle. Weaving the backwash of energy from the firey orb, she made gentle circles with her free hand, summoning tentacles of water from the surrounding sea. They reach out to those most wounded by the assassins, caressing them. The healing magic that uses the water as a conduit is salty, stinging, and uncomfortably warm, almost scalding exposed skin, but the healing effect can't be ignored. Weaving two elements as once as fire and cinder followed in her wake and dripped from her lips, the young wood elf was unquestionably in her element in more ways than one.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Big turn. So, bonus action to command the healing spirit to follow Senna. (1d6)[*3*] healing. 35 foot move speed should get me to the top of the stairs, from where I will Invoke Elements from Elly's cool home brew spells. Ranged attack to hit the caster- (1d20+7)[*24*] to hit, for (8d8)[*1*][*7*][*4*][*3*][*4*][*1*][*2*][*5*](27) fire damage, with elemental adept turning 1's into 2's. Invoke elements (water) heals 4 people within a 30 ft radius, which I think is enough to barely hit Grok, Leaf, ???, and Senna depending on where I can get LOS both above and below decks. Assuming I can hit them all, I'll heal (3d8)[*23*] to Grok, (3d8)[*13*] to Leaf, (3d8)[*6*] to our mysterious Elvish friend, and (3d8)[*10*] to Senna. I think that covers everything. Will edit if necessary.

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 57/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

The elf swayed with the motion of the boat, but there was never any real risk the petite woman would fall down. She slung her axe to rest on her shoulder and, unhurried, walked to her cabin and picked up any of the things she had there - her bow and backpack, slinging them over her shoulder and taking a moment to avoid trapping her hair-drills.

The touch of salt-water soothed her stab wound a little, which surprised her. Some deep part of her had told her that salt on wounds was unpleasant to experience, and this wasn't great, but it wasn't so bad, either. Perhaps if she saw someone wounded, she could pour salt-water on it and they would be grateful? Something to try out. 

She didn't really know how she knew some things and not the others. She didn't remember a name, but she knew what names were, after all. She could talk. People spoke a lot of nonsense but mostly they spoke words she recognised. 

She tramped to the bottom of the stairs, seawater already splashing beneath the tread of her boots. The different elf had already run up the stairs, blending different elements, and presumably blending the rude interruptors, too. With a spark of interest in seeing the other elf work, she began to climb the stairs.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Move:* move to cabin, then to stairs
*Action:* dash up the stairs if possible 
*BA:* nup*
OI:* pick up backpack with the rest of her stuff.

*Reaction:* if hit by an attack, will cast Shield as a reaction.

----------


## Amnestic

Caelyn's ball of flame engulfs the spellcaster who screams in agony as the fire covers him head to toe. He collapses to the ground, writhing, before falling still, his clothes charred to cinders, his skin blistered and melted. Undettered, his ally moves forward and aims their own crossbow at Caelyn, though the shuddering shifts in the boat's position throws off his aim and the bolt thuds into the ceiling some distance above Caelyn's head. The man drops prone, hiding behind the counter away from any ranged retaliation.


By now the water has begun to surge up over the floor. Its icy chill bites through boots, even if watertight, and Vala grimaces as the icy chill hits her. "Up and out, everyone!" She yells, flustered as she urges the panicked people up with a point of her spear. "The cold will kill as fast as a sword, don't stop!" She glances back at her pack at the front end of the ship - including her shield, her cooking gear and her instrument. Clearly she wants to go for it, the speed by which the ship was sinking...she decides against it. She'd have to go without.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Caelyn snipes the caster and finishes them off. I'll say the heals go through as described to the lower deck.
With the advantage from Hold Person, Vala cuts down the last assassin in the lower decks and then moves around the back end to make room for the civilians who rush through the gap towards more danger.
Though the water level isn't yet at the size to cause exhaustion checks or difficult terrain, your characters can be sure that it's only a matter of time.

The thug type misses Caelyn with their crossbow and drops prone, giving them significant cover against ranged attacks.

Senna, Grepha, Sam, Grok, and Leaf are up.

*Initiative order:* 
*
Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]
*
EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

*Senna: [1]*

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 26/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Armor of Shadows, Spider Form

Grepha skitters to and fro out of the way of the assassin's frenzied sword thrusts. When he moves after Leaf, she pursues, crawling with her much smaller legs after him and biting at his heels with glowing, fiery fangs.

Gliding over the icy water, Sam hits the ground running on the stairs and rushes up into the room. He circles around the room and stumbles onto the hiding thug, much to his surprise. Focusing his mind, he lashes out with a mental attack.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
Fly 4 N onto the stairs and land. Dash on the ground 1 NE, 3 SE.
Bonus action Mind Thrust on thug.
(1d20)[*15*] Int save vs DC 14 to halve (3d6)[*14*] psychic damage. On a fail, can only take a single action, bonus action or reaction for 1 round.

*Grepha*
Move 2 NE, 2 N.
Bite-sting attack on Assassin with Green Flame Blade
(1d20+5)[*24*] to hit
(1d4+3)[*5*] damage plus (1d8)[*5*] fire and (3d6)[*11*] poison
(1d20)[*17*] Con save vs DC 11 to halve poison damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 17 HP: 41/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 3/3 Dawn

The arrow bites deep into Leaf's side. He didn't even see it coming, but now he feels not just the tip, but the pain of poison running through his body. He's starting to think running up here alone was a bad idea. But then the elf appears and bathes him in healing magic, and a large spider seems to come to his aid, biting at the man in front of him. 

When the spider comes and attacks the man next to Leaf, he uses the distraction as an opportunity to retreat, using his bow to fend off any attacks from the bandit. He nods at the spider, *"Thanks"* 

In a practiced fluid motion, he pulls out an arrow, draws the bow, and quickly fires at the man, before turning and moving towards the bow of the ship.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

BA Disengage, move W, shoot, move W, SW, S, S
Attack: (1d20+12)[*21*]
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*]
Colossus if injured: (1d8)[*6*]
Sneak attack: (2d6)[*5*]
If Crit (1d8)[*8*] base + (1d8)[*7*] piercer + (1d8)[*7*] colossus + (2d6)[*6*] sneak attack
Piercer reroll lowest d8 if roll 3 or less: (1d8)[*1*] = 26 damage

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 56/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

Doused by the Elf's healing water, Grok looks at her, and starts to open his mouth, before he realizes that the bloody, leaking wounds on his chest were closing up a bit, and he instead gives her a quick nod, before bursting into motion, his bare feet slapping into the freezing water as he skirts around the hole in the deck, and rushes up the stairs, and towards the assassin in the rear of the second level.
"You'll never get away with this!  Give up yer boss, and you can live!"
His voice is gravely, but shows no signs of pain, only grim determination.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Double moving, as he has a bit of walking to do.  50 feet total.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 12 HP: 34/61 
HD:7/7d8 Spells: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 2/3 3rd: 3/3 4th: 1/1
First Impression: lightly clothed and bloodied, clutching a holy symbol
Conditions: -

Alright, folks. You know the drill. Follow the bloody cleric. Senna runs upstairs in her nightgown, bloodied and clutching a holy symbol. As she sees the person responsible for the sinking ship, she slams magic projectiles into his face.

*Spoiler*
Show

Magic Missile from a 3rd level slot. 3 x 5 missiles = 15 damage.

----------


## Amnestic

Thrown off by the fiery bite in its leg from Grepha, the assassin is an easy mark for Leaf's arrow, which punctures through flesh and muscle. The far assassin makes a symbol in the air which the other two seem to recognise, and they begin their silent retreat, refusing Grok's call for information. The cornered swordsman lashes out twice at Grok's unarmoured form and finds him easy to strike, but receives a just reward in turn when he moves to flee and Grok's polearm slices at the leg, stopping him in his tracks.

Already keenly aware of danger, Sam's spell doesn't seem as effective as hoped, though they still grimace with pain. 

Senna's blast of magic strikes the southern assassin as they - strangely at first - move forwards. Though their clothes singe and burn from the magic they press on undeterred, tossing a fat leather bag into the collective of Leaf, ??? and Caelyn. It bursts in a mass of twisting vines and plantgrowth. Leaf and ??? manage to pull away before it can hold them down, though Caelyn finds her upper body strength lacking as they hold her down. It lasts for only a short moment though as Vala, bringing up the rear of the civilians, sees Caelyn trapped. She grabs at the vines with one hand and tears them away in a single motion, freeing her just as quickly as she'd been trapped.

The assassin doesn't wait for their comrades, and with incredible speed moves upstairs, out of sight.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Thug makes his save vs. Mind thrust, taking half damage.
Grepha and Leaf both hit their target, though they make their save vs. Grepha's poison.
The spellcaster was already dead, so Senna's magic missile retargets to the south assassin, hitting.

North assassin hits Grok twice for *11* total (4+7). They then try to disengage and move away. They get hit by a Sentinel strike for a further *14* from Grok, locking them in place.
The south assassin moves forward, tosses a tanglefoot bag* (green circle). Leaf and ??? make their strength save but Caelyn is Restrained. The area is now difficult terrain for 1 minute. The assassin then Dashes upstairs out of sight.

Since Vala is strictly ahead of the players in initiative, I took Vala's turn first - she used her action to free Caelyn (with a successful athletics check), so she is now no longer restrained. It didn't last. The civilians move up. Now that no one is on the lower deck, it's out of sight - though not out of mind.

??? and Caelyn are up.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
*???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]*

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]


*


> #### Tanglefoot Bag
> _Wondrous Item (Consumable), Common_
> 
> These bags are slightly larger than an average loaf of bread, and seem to constantly squirm when held. They can be thrown as an action to a point within 30ft. The bag bursts in a sudden rush of plant growth when it hits the ground, covering a 10ft radius area. Creatures within the area when it first bursts must make a DC10 strength saving throw or be Restrained for 1 minute. They may use their action on their turn to make a Strength (Athletics) check against DC10 to end the effect early.
> 
> In addition, for 1 minute the covered area is difficult terrain due to the plant growth.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 54/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 2/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

Caelyn advanced towards the dock, keeping an eye on the civilians that Senna guided, but also keenly aware of the remaining threats. The cinders, flames, and anger in her features had died down somewhat, and she appeared mostly in control when she launched a fire bolt at the thug fighting the unarmored dwarf. With a swift command her healing spirit hopped up the stairs and nuzzled at the mysterious elf, seeking to further heal her wounds.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Move towards the dock, where ever that is on the map. Fire a fire bolt- (1d20+7)[*13*] for (2d10)[*4*][*10*](14), with 1's becoming 2's. Healing spirit moves to Awful's character and heals for (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

The elf blinked as the spirit nuzzled at her. SHe tried to pat it cautiously, hand sinking into the immaterial surface of it, and frowned. Vine were still curling up and around her feet, so she impatiently pulled with her legs until they broke free and waded forward against the insolent greenery.

The assassin was out of reach, so she thoughtfully extended her claws. They slid from her fingertips with a pleasing _snkt_! She considered the distance, and then, almost lazily, clciked her tongue and batted at the air. Three rippling slashes leapt from her fingers to batter against the rude intruders with supernatural energy.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Move:* move 30ft S
*Action:* Cast magic missile at southern assasin (or northern, if he's gone, not sure if he has or not) for 3x (1d4+1)[*4*]
*BA:* nup*Reaction:* cast Shield if hit

----------


## Amnestic

Though slowed by Grok's legslash the assassin manages to narrowly avoid being struck by Caelyn's firebolt which flitters past their head into the wall, thankfully dissipating on impact without igniting the wood. As Caelyn and ??? move towards the stairs at the far end of the ship, it tilts to the left suddenly, sending everyone stumbling. Though not as major as when the water first surged in, it's yet another keen reminder that the boat is fast sinking. 

???'s magic missiles curve around the thug's cover, striking peppering him with pain, and forcing him to stand back up again. He clambers to his feet, blade now in hand and moves to block Caelyn's escape, slashing at her while glancing back at the stairs up to the next floor, his body twisting to make it clear he'll very soon be following his compatriot. The elf evades one hit, but the second grazes her on the arm.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Fixed Sam's position. Everyone got shoved 5ft -> by the boat moving. Effect? Minor, honestly.

Movement is hindered a bit due to the difficult terrain on ??? and Caelyn's part.
Caelyn's firebolt misses.
Magic missile hits, of course. No shield spell on this guy. 

The thug hits Caelyn once for *4* slashing. Minimum damage aww yeah.

Senna, Grepha, Sam, Grok, and Leaf are up. The assassin in the corner is bloodied, the thug in Caelyn's path is injured but still doing okay.

*Initiative order:* 

*Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]
*
EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

*Senna: [1]*

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 45/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

Staggered by the shifting of the boat underfoot, Grok does keep his senseability around himself, and doesn't hesitate to attempt to beat the assassin before him unconscious for later questioning, lashing the haft of his glaive into the assassin, and letting the corpse he was carrying drop to the deck in the process. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attacking the assassin twice, and hopefully, dropping him, non-lethal.
(1d20+9)[*11*] Attack 1
(1d10+6)[*16*] Damage 1

(1d20+9)[*21*] Attack 2
(1d10+6)[*9*] Damage 2

If that knocks the assassin out, Grok will pick him up, and continue towards the exit.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 17 HP: 41/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Entangling vines and a lurching ship aren't a great combination. Leaf dances away from the vines and towards the exit, assuming Grok and his spider friend can manage the nearest enemy.

*"Come on. We need to get out of here!"* 

As he leaves the stern of the ship, Leaf focuses on the enemy by Caleyn. He draws an arrow, utters a small prayer to Maztica, and lets the arrow fly. When the arrow hits, it dissolves into a mass of tangling vines that engulf the bandit, wrapping around his arms and legs to keep him in place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

BA Dash, weaving around the difficult terrain and avoiding any AOO from the enemy, ending up 2 squares west and 2 south of Caelyn.

Attack: (1d20+12)[*28*]
Damage: (1d8+7)[*11*]
Colossus if injured: (1d8)[*8*]
Sneak attack: (2d6)[*6*][*6*](12)
If Crit (1d8)[*3*] base + (1d8)[*4*] piercer + (1d8)[*4*] colossus + (2d6)[*2*] sneak attack 
Piercer reroll lowest d8 if roll 3 or less: (1d8)[*8*]
If no d8 at 3 or less, reroll lowest d6 2 or less (1d6)[*3*] = *31* damage

On a hit, will use bow's entangle, DC14 STR save or restrained until end of my next turn.

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 12 HP: 34/61 
HD:7/7d8 Spells: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 1/3 3rd: 2/3 4th: 1/1
First Impression: lightly clothed and bloodied, clutching a holy symbol
Conditions: -

Senna scribes a glyph into the air, that wraps itself around the other party guests. Upstairs, all of you! she commands them and advances towards the next stairwell. Her shield helf aloft, she goes up.

*Spoiler*
Show

Aid +5 mHP on all three survivors.
Move south towards the stairwell.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 26/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Armor of Shadows, Spider Form

Grepha checks to ensure that the assassin goes down to the dwarf's assault. And if not, she aims to finish the job. But sticking around is not on her agenda, and she scuttles away across the wooden floor regardless of the assassin's state of living. Were she a quasit, she could simply swim out as a toad. But then she would also be a quasit, so she counts her few blessings.

Staggering back onto some barrels of wine, Sam pulls himself off of them and sprints towards the stairs, firing blasts at the assassins as he leaps the obstacles in his path, not wanting to let their last assailant escape.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Grepha*
If North Assassin survives Grok's attack, Green-Flame bite him.
(1d20+5)[*22*] to hit
(1d4+3)[*7*] damage plus (1d8)[*4*] fire and (3d6)[*15*] poison
(1d20)[*15*] Con save vs DC 11 to halve poison damage
Then move 2 SW, 2 S into Vala's space. If no attack is needed, Dash another 2 SW, 2 S.

*Sam*
Acting after Grepha this round.
Cast EB. Target north assassin first, south assassin second.
(1d20+6)[*22*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*2*] damage, (1d4)[*4*] bump damage either into the mast pillar or the wall
(1d20+6)[*8*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*9*] damage, (1d4)[*2*] bump damage either into the mast pillar or the wall
Move 1 SW, 4 S, 1 SW.
Bonus action Tumble to move 1 SW, 2 S, 1 SW and then 2 spaces up the stairs to the next floor.

----------


## Amnestic

Grepha lashes out again with an enflamed poisonous bite, though the assassin remains standing. It's Grok who takes them down, knocking them upside the head with his polearm's haft and bringing them man to unconsciousness.

Circling around on both sides, Leaf and Sam both pepper the remaining thug-type with arrows and magical blasts, though he stays up - barely, waving his blades back and forth through a haze of pain and blood-filled vision. When Sam climbs up to the next level ahead of the rest of the party he's met by a similar scene of carnage and death - bodies litter the floor with bloody necks sliced open, already-bruising stranglemarks around their neck, or open guts. No one is moving, save for the remaining assassin who gives Sam half a glance back before crossing the length of the ship and vanishing further up the stairs - to the deck, and the open air. Footsteps, more than just from the singular assassin, impact the wood above him.

The collected civilians flash a grateful, if still clearly fearful, smile of thanks to Senna as she moves past in Sam's footsteps.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Grepha was first on initiative, so her lethal hit is then followed up by Grok's non-lethal strike, knocking the man out.
Somehow despite Leaf's hit and Sam's beam the thug is still standing, though a stiff wind can probably knock them over. They also (exactly) made their strength save vs. entangle.

When Sam climbs up to the next level, he sees the remaining assassin fleeing up to the next floor on their turn, but lacks the actions to do anything about it.

Vala, ??? and Caelyn are up. Not that I expect the thug to get another turn here, but you are still on the clock against the sea.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

*Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]
*
EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 57/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
The elf rested her heavy axe on her shoulder and stomped forward. The bodies strewn about didn't disturb her.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Move:* move up stairs avoiding AoO radius if necessary
*Action:* move up stairs avoiding AoO radius if necessary
*BA:* nup*
OI:* nup

*Reaction:* if hit by an attack, will cast Shield as a reaction.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 50/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 2/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

Caelyn, barely put off by the minor wound she had received, attempts to slam the thug in front of her with her with her staff, sending up a puff of cinders. She motions for the rabbit spirit to continue following them, then continues towards the exit whether the thug falls or not, wary of a back stab.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack- (1d20+8)[*27*] to hit and (1d8+5)[*6*] damage. Proceed towards the exit.

----------


## Amnestic

With a swift smash of her staff Caelyn downs the last foe and moves up unobstructed to follow in Sam and ???'s footsteps. Vala and the civilians follow behind, clustering to the bottom of the stairs - Vala unwilling to leave anyone behind. 

Though its rise is less dramatic to this deck than below, water seems to have totally subsumed the lower level and has now begun surging up over the lip of the level, combining the briny seawater with the sanguine blood that now stains the wood. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Due to the pressing concern of the boat sinking we're still in initiative...kinda, but there are no enemies on the lower decks.

With a dash, Sam and Leaf _could_ reach the top deck and the open air on their next turn, but given the likelihood of an enemies up there not sure that's desirable. Your characters would be aware of this, so I feel comfortable giving that 'hint'. 

So, to skip over "I dash this turn" x5, does the party want to spend a turn or two assembling at the bottom of the stairs up? Trickle up turn by turn? While you COULD try scouting ahead with Grepha, every round of scouting is a round closer to icy cold.

It's going to take Grok about 3 rounds to get to the bottom of the stairs, so I don't really want to spend a week or two on that. Might kill the interest a tad :P 

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 26/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
Concentrating: Heroism (Senna) | Armor of Shadows, Raven Form, 5 thp (Armor of Agathys)

As their numbers climb through the sinking ship, Sam nervously comes to a stop below the stairs leading to the surface. He looks to the axe-wielding girl and holds out a hand to stop her, just in case. She seems like the type to climb up without waiting for the others. "I think there's more of them above us. Let's wait for everybody to catch up, or we could end up getting swarmed."

Mirroring the white raven following the nameless girl, a black bird trailing smokey darkness flies up from below and lands on Sam's shoulder. Grepha shrugs her shoulders and the water she'd been splashed with below freezes over into an armor of jagged, pale frost through which the shadows seep. She regards the other bird with a glance. "Look at that, twins. How's yours'?"

When Senna catches up, he sees her wounds and places a pair of fingers against her shoulder, *"Virtus,"* he speaks, and a wash of red strands coils over her, and then fades along with any shakes or worries. "Some extra protection."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Grepha*
Shift into Raven form and fly-dash up to rendezvous.
Cast Armor of Agathys while waiting for our dwarf.

*Sam*
Cast Heroism on Senna, giving her 3 thp that refresh and immunity to fear.

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 57/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

Said axe-wielding girl paused on her journey as the lizard held out their hand. She looked at it for a second, not sure if the creature was offering or asking for something before concluding it was just motion to get her atttention. The white raven perched on her head cawed at the inverted twin of it that had arrived on Sam.

*"Alright,"* the elf said, tone flat. Flames licked hungrily along the head of her axe, but her expression was still. 

She paused, head cocked, as she kept looking at the half-dragon.

*"I am less injured now,"* she said, apropos of nothing. *"You seemed concerned earlier. It is now less severe."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Actions in previous post

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 41/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Leaf bounds ahead of the others but waits when he gets to the last flight of stairs. He keeps his body hidden and peaks his head around the corner to look up the stairs. 

*"Let's see what's up here."* 

As the others advance to join him, he keeps hidden and slowly ascends the stairs, barely peaking over the edge and trying to look around the deck without being seen, before ducking back to join the others. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once at the base of the stairs, BA hide, go up and then see what he can find.

Hide: (1d20+11)[*21*], advantage from cloak (1d20+11)[*14*] (they have disadvantage on perception roll)
I'm trying to see if they are waiting, with the roll hopefully letting me see them and retreat before they notice me.

Perception: (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 45/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

Burdened by the weight of his pack, the unconscious assassin, and his glaive, the bloody, mostly naked dwarf continues moving towards the stairs at his best pace, his bare feet sounding like thunder on the wooden deck.  As he goes, his keen eyes look around the boat, taking in the dead taverngoers, the other dead assassins, and his brown eyes gleam with an inner fury at the ruin wrought by such a dishonorable lot.

Reaching the stairs leading to the top of the ship, the thundering dwarf doesn't hesitate to continue his path, his glaive held ready, the assassin draped over the top of his pack, and blood running down his muscular chest from the multitude of stab wounds.
They don't seem to slow him down at all as he barrels up the stairs.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Yep, Grok's the slow one, we are on the clock, so he's just going to rush the stairs once he gets there.  Hopefully, with reach, he'll be able to stimy any ambush at the top.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 50/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on:
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 2/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

Recognizing that her healing spell cannot keep up with their frenzied run towards the exit, Caelyn dismisses the spirit rabbit with a tinge of sadness. It compounded with her sorrow for all these lives lost into a cold knot in the bottom of her stomach. When they reached the final stairway leading to the top level of the ship, she simply nodded and raised her staff, readying herself for a fight for her life, as well as to avenge those she knowingly put in danger.

----------


## Amnestic

It's a mad dash towards the top deck, stopping only for a brief breather at the stairs. The sounds of water rising, the chill seeping through the floorboards, the creaking of the wood under the pressure strain and the sudden jolts as the weight shifts all serve as an ample reminder that you cannot wait, and that the vessel will soon be below the waterline.

Leaf pokes their head up to get a brief sight of the open air deck of the vessel. It's a dull misty morning, though the chill of the city air is lesser than that of the water below. From their position Leaf can see at least three figures, plus what appears to be a massive floating skull hovering in the air over stairs plank off the ship, though one could still reasonably leap over the rail instead - it might even be preferable at this stage of descent into the water.

The assassin's eyes are all on the opening, and there's a moment of recognition when the archer peaks out.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Hopefully the maps is clear., you're basically all 5-20ft behind leaf down the stairs. 

There's nothing to hide behind, and they're watching the opening, so Leaf is spotted as they peak up. 

Grepha, Sam, Grok, and Leaf are up.

*Initiative order:* 

*Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]*

EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 41/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Seeing the enemy looking right at him, Leaf realizes that his stealth wasn't enough. Nothing to do now but try to make sure the others don't get trapped in the sinking ship. He quickly ducks his head and calls out to the others. 

*"Everyone up! Now! One to the west, 2 north and 4 southeast."* 

He lifts his head out again, drawing his bow to seem like a threat but not aiming. Instead, he keeps his wits about him defensively, watching all of the archers to make sure he can avoid their attacks. 

Keeping an eye out for any attacks, he then quickly moves to the south and then west, jumping over the port side of the ship in an apparent attempt to flee into the water. But instead of jumping into the water, Leaf uses his right hand to catch the bulwark on his way over, swings back to the hull, and uses his claws to climb 10' down the outside of the ship, continuing to be ready defensively in case any of the attackers try to shoot at him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action to dodge (all attacks at disadvantage)
BA dash
Movement: duck down, call out, then expose less than 1/4 of body to draw any readied attacks, hoping for 3/4 cover on any readied attacks.
Move south then west, climbing down the side of the ship 20' south of the western bandit.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 55/55 | AC: 16 HP: 26/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
Concentrating: Heroism (Senna) | Armor of Shadows, Raven Form, 5 thp (Armor of Agathys)

Sam takes notice of the girls mended wounds, the skin around them singed red from heat. Recognizing the marks of Caelyn's healing, Sam nods and gives his sister a thumbs up. "Good to hear. We're not out of this yet."

"You guys," he turns to the civilians who can't fight and addresses them, "Wait a moment after we go up so we can draw their attention. Then try to make a dash for the side of the ship and jump to the pier so you can get out of here. Hopefully they won't bother with non-threatening targets." Once they are coached, he charges up alongside Leaf, carrying Grepha on his shoulder.

Running onto the deck, he pivots out of the silence field just above and launches a pair of eldritch blasts at the assassins. Then he kicks off and runs up the stairs onto the above deck. Grepha takes off from his shoulder and sails at one of the spellcasters like a comet of sickly green flame, hoping for an easy target.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
Move to 1 SE of the exit from the stairs above, just out of the silence field. Should take 3 movement or so.
Cast EB on Silent Assassin on the edge of the boat to hopefully hurl him off the edge and into the water.
(1d20+6)[*10*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*6*] damage and a Ring Out if it hits
(1d20+6)[*15*] Blast 2 also at him if Blast 1 misses. If he got Ringed Out, it will target the other Silent Assassin to the south
(1d10)[*9*] damage and either Ring Out or [roll1d4[/roll] knockback damage to the south guy
Then, move 1 W, 1 NW, 1 N just onto the upper deck.

*Grepha*
Take off from Sam's ending position and fly at the masked mage-assassin, ending 1 N of him.
Burning Beak attack.
(1d20+5)[*8*] to hit
(3d4+3)[*12*] damage, (1d8)[*3*] fire damage, (3d6)[*8*] poison damage with (1d20)[*15*] Con save for half vs DC 11

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 77/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

Thundering up the stairs, Grok arrives just in time to hear the tabaxi's warning, and he drops his prisoner as he spots the giant glowing skull, and levels his glaive at it as he charges.  "Foul thing!  Return to death!" Moments later, he brings his charge home, slamming the polearm into the giant skull with all the force he can bring to bear, and as it strikes, the bones seem to glow with a radiant light.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I think he can move to the square to the southeast of Leaf, and attack things.

Vow of Enmity(Bonus) against the skull, giving him advantage on his attacks.  Also, smiting, because undead.
(2d20b1)[*19*]+9*(28)* Attack 1
(1d10+6)[*10*] Damage + (3d8)[*8*] radiant damage
(2d20b1)[*10*]+9*(19)* Attack 2
(1d10+6)[*14*] Damage + (3d8)[*7*] radiant damage

----------


## Amnestic

The speed of which Leaf streams through the ship leaves the assassins unable to mount any effective attacks against him and he slips over the edge without anything touching their fur. When Sam advances up, the assailants are still on guard though, and neither Grepha's stinger nor Sam's beamblasts manage to effectively find their targets who are ready and waiting. Grok follows suit, but when his glaive cleaves 'through' the skull it cuts as if through air itself, and the skull seems unaffected. It doesn't lash out or retaliate, it doesn't even seem to notice. Instead it continues to hover menacingly, its glowing eyesockets watchful for any who would come closer still. 

Now on deck, Sam's eyes catch those of a Kara-Turian woman from across the ship, and though you can't be 100% certain in the mist of the morning she does bear a great deal of similarity to the woman who was there when Gorion was killed by the Armoured Man, all the way back at the start of your journey.

One of the assassins seeks to move across the ship, perhaps to intercept Grepha, but the dwarven warrior is faster and cuts across his chest, holding him back and forcing him to stand his ground. His ally moves into the gap, and stabs at Grok twice with their blades, cutting into the unarmoured dwarf.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Leaf dodges through and shifts down the side of the ship (though not into the water).
Sam's and Grepha's attacks, unfortunately, all miss.
Grok's first attack passes right through the skull - whether it's an illusion or something else you didn't hit and indeed _can't_ seem to hit it. As such I moved the second attack to the assassin on the left (which hit). I didn't include smite damage in case you wanted to save that slot instead, you can choose to apply it if you want. Of course, the first attack wouldn't expend the smite slot - it didn't/couldn't hit.

The left assassin starts to move, but Grok's sentinel activates and hits for 7, locking him in place.
The other assassin moves to help his friend and hits Grok twice for 9+9, so 18 slashing total.

Caelyn and ??? are up.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

*Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]*

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 50/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on:
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/3 2nd, 1/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

Caelyn stepped up onto the deck, weaving throughout the enemies there to reach the side of the ship. Making a stand there to help secure an exit for those she brought to risk, Caelyn stamps her staff and blasts out four scorching rockets of sizzling pain towards the thugs locked in combat with Sam and the brave dwarf fighting so feverishly despite being near naked. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2 Scorching Rays at each of the thugs locked in with Sam and Grok. First 2- (1d20+7)[*19*] for (2d6)[*5*][*3*](8) and (1d20+7)[*10*] for (2d6)[*1*][*4*](5). Next 2- (1d20+7)[*21*] for (2d6)[*4*][*2*](6) and (1d20+7)[*20*] for (2d6)[*1*][*3*](4). 1's get changed to 2's on damage. In case of crit, here's (2d6)[*6*][*5*](11) more damage.

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 1/2 2nd

The elf stepped up the stairs, frowning thoughtfully at the sight of the giant skull, and with a harsh click of her tongue, began to shimmer, before with a sharp crack, with thirty feet further along the deck. She stomped up even more stairs to approach the assassin to the south, raising her great and terrible axe. The fire on it guttered and danced with the motion.

*"Hello,"* she said, and swung, once, twice, the brutal metal head of the axe biting in flesh and dribbling fire.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move: Up the stairs.
BA: Misty step thirty feet south-ish.
Move: up those stairs to the southern assassin.
Action: chippity choppity.
Rolled 21 and 24 to hit, for 25 chop and 15 burn in total.

Reaction: Will cast shield if struck.

----------


## Amnestic

Caelyn, ??? and Vala surge up the stairs behind Sam, Leaf, and Grok (and Grepha). The woman is clearly taken by surprise when ??? appears in front of her, and fails to avoid the massive axe swings. She lashes out with a burst of magic that seeks to ensorcell ???'s mind, but when the elf resists it she utters a word of binding and ??? finds themself locked in place paralyzed, forced to watch as the woman puts distance between them. Caelyn's flames blast at the two closest assassins, with only one of the rays being avoided and the rest leaving massive scorch marks on flesh or leather. Vala follows up, ascending the stairs with spear in hand to strike at Grok's closest assailant with two piercing stabs that draw blood.

But the assassins are here to fight to the death, and they show no signs of retreating even as the ship continues to buckle and shift beneath your feet. One of the thugs closes on Sam and slashes at the half-dragon, his blade being repelled from the scales at first by Vala's quick reaction of celestial light, but the second one cuts true, albeit only shallowly. It goes no better for Caelyn - her flashy display of magic earns her the ire of the man lurking beneath the ominous apparently untouchable skull. He looses a crossbow bolt at her which cuts past her evasion and likewise skims skin to draw blood. Almost dismissively, the spellcaster flings a torrent of magical bolts into Grepha's face.

In the distance, if you're not mistaken, you can hear the approaching sound of horse hooves and cart wheels.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




All but one of Caelyn's firebolts hit for appropriate damage on their two targets.
Likewise ???'s axe hits strike for the full *40*.
Vala hits Grok's closest foe for *24* total

Sam takes would have taken 10 damage, but Vala drops it to *4* with her reaction.
Caelyn takes *11* damage from a heavy crossbow shot from the man beneath the skull.
Grepha takes *16* force damage from a magic missile barrage.
The Kara Turian's woman ??? attacked first tries to Enthrall ???, but elf resistance to charm saves it. She does, however, then land a Hold Person, before retreating across the ship.

The civilians (smartly) stay below deck for now.

Senna, Sam, Grepha, Grok and Leaf are now up.

*Initiative order:* 

*Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]
*
EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

*Senna: [1]*

----------


## Spore

*Senna*
Human Arcana Cleric
AC: 12 HP: 34/61 
HD:7/7d8 Spells: 1st: 4/4 2nd: 1/3 3rd: 1/3 4th: 1/1
First Impression: lightly clothed and bloodied, clutching a holy symbol
Conditions: -

Senna signals the civilians to stay below deck just beside the stairway. She knew the clamor of battle and did not want them to fall victim. You start moving up when you can feel the waters on your ankles. You shout clearly signaling your advance so we can cover you. With that she comes upstairs. She sees a giant skull in melee with her newly formed allies, and an all too familiar priestess to the south.

Seeing her elven ally stunned, she sends six purple orbs towards the enemy cleric hopefully crushing her concentration on said spell. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Upcast to third level Magic Missile: (1d4+1)[*4*] x5
Have fun rolling 5 concentration saves.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 41/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Leaf prepares his bow, slowly raises his head over the railing, and fires an arrow, trying to catch his target off-guard. After shooting, he climbs back down to the side of the ship, just far enough to be out of melee range if someone leans over.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hide (1d20+11)[*22*], (1d20+11)[*26*] (they have disadvantage to see him due to his cloak)

Target wounded spell casters first, then closest bandit.
Attack with Elven Accuracy: (1d20+12)[*30*], (1d20+12)[*21*], (1d20+12)[*15*] 
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*]
Colossus if injured: (1d8)[*8*]
Sneak attack: (2d6)[*6*][*3*](9) = *32* damage

If Crit (1d8)[*2*] base + (1d8)[*6*] piercer + (1d8)[*4*] colossus + (2d6)[*7*] sneak attack
Piercer reroll lowest d8 if roll 3 or less: (1d8)[*3*]
If no d8 at 3 or less, reroll lowest d6 2 or less (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 16 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
Concentrating: Heroism (Senna) | Armor of Shadows, Raven Form, Invisible

Using his wings, Sam buffets the thug running in from behind and throws himself backwards, avoiding any openings for attack. With one hand he draws a card and fires another pair of blasts into the crowd of assassins, thankful for Vala's celestial intervention.

The hail of magical projectiles slam into Grepha and crack open her ice armor. As the last one strikes, she pulls her magic around herself and makes herself vanish into thin air, hopefully fooling the mage into thinking her banished.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
Concentration holds, rolled in Discord.
Bonus action to Tumble, moving 2 NE.
Cast EB on Silent Assassin on the edge of the boat again to hopefully hurl him off the edge and into the water.
(1d20+6)[*15*] Blast 1
(1d10)[*2*] damage and a Ring Out if it hits
(1d20+6)[*13*] Blast 2 also at him if Blast 1 misses. If he got Ringed Out, it will target the Assassin Mage by Grepha
(1d10)[*2*] damage and possible Ring Out on Silent Assassin.
If targeting mage then depending on height to the dock either knocks him onto it or deals (1d4)[*4*] bump damage

*Grepha*
Turn Invisible. (1d20+4)[*14*] Deception to make it look like the magic missiles took her out.
If the mage is also bumped away, she moves 3 N and 2 Up.

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 27/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

Not giving the assassin the respect of bleeding, Grok doesn't hesitate to bellow a battle cry as he thrusts his glaive at the man who just stabbed him, attempting to knock him out of the fight before stepping five feet to the southeast to set himself up to discourage the two closer assassins if possible.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attacking twice(And smiting, in hopes of killing this assassin as quickly as possible), then moving 5 feet southeast so he can stab the other two assassins if they continue to advance.
(1d20+9)[*20*] Attack 1  (1d10+6)[*16*] damage 1 (2d8)[*8*] Smite
(1d20+9)[*26*] Attack 2 (1d10+6)[*11*] damage 2 (2d8)[*8*] Smite

----------


## Amnestic

Senna's barrage of the arcane slams into the woman, and when Leaf's arrow lands in her shoulder with a painful _thunk_ a shimmer of magic surrounds her. Frantically, she grabs at an amulet around her neck and you get to hear her shout *"Wait, no, not yet, I'm not-"* before she blips out of sight and vanishes. The massive skull likewise fades out, leaving the path to the thug guarding the ship exit free and clear.

Sam's beam slams into the assassin, knocking them from the ship to splash into the icy water below, but it does not finish the man, who pulls himself out from the frigid sea and switches target to the next nearest foe, that being Leaf, grasping to the side of the vessel too. Whether anger at being dunked into the water or simply Leaf being half-occupied by holding tight to the shipside, the assassin manages to land two bitterly harsh strikes against the archer.

The second blast from Sam goes wide, and Grepha's unable to mask the fact they still live - casting such a spell in the face of another spellcaster isn't the most subtle of gestures, but subtle or not the imp's invisibility still takes effect. 

With twin radiant glaive swings, Grok first cuts the man across the chest and then removes his arm with a final strike. The assassin collapses in a pool of their quickly chilling blood, their now-missing limb falling some feet away.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Senna and Leaf damage the Kara-Turian cleric enough that she's forcibly teleported out against her will. 
Guardian of Faith vanishes at the same time, and likewise Hold Person is broken.
Sam hits the assassin off the ship. They climb up the side to hit Leaf, critting once and hitting on the follow up for *16* slashing total.
Grok deals exact damage to slay his assassin target, needing both smites to do so.

Vala, ??? and Caelyn are now up.

*Initiative order:* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]
*
Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]*

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 39/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on:
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 0/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

Caelyn, mindful of the enemy within arms reach of her, moves aside, risking an errant blade but securing some space to work with closer to the exit of the ship. She begins murmuring the same words in Druidic that she said before, extending two forked fingers on one hand and her staff with the other, then begins laying down a salvo of closely monitored searing beams, applying them with precision to try to down the man she heavily scorched, then move on to the next target, and so on. 

Cinders rained from her hair as it twisted in a warm breeze, licks of flame dropped from her eyes and tumbled down her lips like wine, and firelight danced in her eyes and she spun in a slow, rotating circle, sending out beams of sizzling death. She was ablaze, the ship was drowning, and the night was alight with joy, outrage, and shame as she rained death on those who had the gall to attack her family and her friends, old and new.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Four scorching rays, focusing on the heaviest wounded, then moving on to the next, and so forth. 1's become 2's for damage die, and resistance is negated. (1d20+7)[*16*] to hit and (2d6)[*5*][*3*](8) fire damage.  (1d20+7)[*23*] to hit and (2d6)[*5*][*4*](9) fire damage.   (1d20+7)[*18*] to hit and (2d6)[*5*][*6*](11) fire damage.   (1d20+7)[*19*] to hit and (2d6)[*4*][*5*](9) fire damage. Just in case of a crit, here's (2d6)[*5*][*4*](9) more fire damage. Moving away from the thug near Sam and Caelyn first to provoke an AoO and get closer to the exit before firing off the rays, just to be clear.

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 1/2 2nd

Frozen in place and then her prey disappearing, the elf huffed with irritation. Perhaps the problem was her more direct approach? Carelessly, she let the giant axe dropps to the floor, the flames on the blade winking out as it drove itself into the deck. Moving with sudden abrupt silence, she padded over behind the nearby mast and drew the longbow from the case.

She took a moment to look down at it. She'd never used it before, but how could it be complicated? It was just... do that and let go, surely?

The first arrow completely squiffed the advantage of stealth and sailed harmlessly into the sea some distance away, but the second was a much closer shot, aimed at the man who had previously stood beneath the giant - now mysteriously absent - headbone.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Free action: drop the axe.
Move: Move behind the mast.
BA: Stealth check, 26
Action: Shoot twice at mage by the skull.
First is 11 to hit, and no doubt a miss.
Second is a 17 with a 5 pierce damage if hit.

Reaction: Will cast shield if struck.

----------


## Amnestic

???'s arrow punctures past the spellcaster's armour, and when Caelyn's fiery beams follow it the strike his eyes through his mask, burning them out from the inside with an unpleasant _pop_. The man screams in agony before collapsing to the deck dead. Just as the thug raises his crossbow once more to take aim at Caelyn, the marching boots arrive, revealing a contingent of Flaming Fist soldiers - at least a half-dozen - in full plate with halberds held at the ready, leading horse-drawn carriages. The sudden arrival of the guards causes your assailants to hold, eyes narrowing through the mist. One of the armoured mercenaries calls out, his voice cutting through the cold morning air with gruff protocol.

*"Stow your weapons, raise your hands and exit the vessel immediately. If you continue to fight we will put you down."* Your assassins hesitate, but then drop their weapons at their feet and raise their hands to concede. Their faces twist from their stoic murderous into cruel smirks - _knowing_ smirks - that express an unnerving amount of smugness.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



You _could_ continue to fight if you want, and if so I'll post a map and we'll pick up the fight some more, but I'm expecting you to follow the Fist's orders/request here. They did say "stow" instead of "drop" your weapons, so you're not required to leave them on a sinking ship.

*Initiative order (if we still need it)* 

Grepha: [23]
Sam: [21]
Grok: [17]
Leaf: [16]

EA: [15]

Vala: [14]
???: [12]
Caeyln: [9]

EV: [4]
ES: [4]

Senna: [1]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 25/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Out of sight of the guards, Leaf tries to push the assassin off the side of the ship, assuming his claws will let him hang on to the side better. He's not really hoping to accomplish anything. He's just mad that the man stabbed him. He then moves up the side of the ship, flips over the railing, and stows his bow as instructed, casually walking towards the pier.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shove (1d20+3)[*13*]
BA disengage if needed
move onto the deck.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 39/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on:
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 0/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

Fresh of the satisfaction of putting an enemy down with her heat beams, Caelyn looked to the sound of reinforcements with satisfaction. Then she saw the naked lack of worry when the Flaming Fist showed up in her opponents eyes. They didn't look like men about to be arrested. They looked like the reinforcements were here for THEM. _Another minute and we would have beaten them!_ Looking to the smoking mage, she tried to set her features cold, but quickly she realized the utter impossibility of making yourself look distant and deferential when you look like you are on fire. Brushing at the cinders and stamping out the flames at her feet, Caelyn angled her staff towards the ground and approached the gangplank with a wary eye for her assailants and a concerned, anxious look to the patrons they'd met (or at least seen) the night before. 

It was when her mind returned to the many dead who were currently being dragged down by the sinking ship, that ones that their deciding to stay there had gotten killed. Probably not complete innocents, based on the demeanor of the rough and tumble party boat. but assuredly not deserving what came their way over the evening. Did she really have confidence that the security of a drunken vice den of a boat could twart the Iron Throne's best resources in Baldur's Gate? Or did she know she was just picking the battlefield when her siblings asked her where to stay for her birthday.

****. Happy birthday to her.

She didn't have right to speak for their acquaintances from the evening before, and she feared she'd lost the right to speak for the entirety of her family, but she could speak for herself well enough. She had managed to collect herself, downplay the fireworks through supreme effort of will and a large dose of regret, and stepped off the ship before she spoke up.

"Let there be no misunderstanding. I am a druid. I've worked with the Fist before, as have some of my friends. I saw these...." she points to the enemy survivors of the brawl, and every time her eyes locked on them the tips of her hair began to smoke. Just a little. "Attacked this boat, sink it, and killed many patrons. I hope we can sort all this out."



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Insight of 20 rolled in the discord to figure out what we're dealing with and how worried we have to be.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 16 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
Concentrating: Heroism (Senna) | Armor of Shadows, Raven Form, Invisible

Lowering his hands and releasing the arcane energy, Sam shrugs off the last sparks and hops up to the pier, helping the other patrons over from the sinking ship. He pays careful mind to the assassins' expressions, and their lack of worry. Clearly things were far from off-plan. _Grepha, go contact Schael. Let her know what happened and that we may be detained by bribed officers._ They'd only known her briefly, but to Sam's eyes the woman seemed to be clean and professional.

Keeping quiet for the moment as Caelyn explains, Sam raises his head to proudly display the symbol of Bahamut around his neck, and sorts through the relevant laws of the Gate in his head. Grepha meanwhile, already invisible, does her best to glide quietly away from the scene and seek out their potential ally among the Fist.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Sam*
(1d20+8)[*26*] History for the relevant laws to their situation, such as self-defense and citizens' arrest
(1d20+8)[*19*] History again for the relevant laws regarding unlawful arrest and legal representation, should the officers be corrupt

*Grepha*
(1d20+5)[*16*] Stealth if needed
(1d20+5)[*14*] Stealth Adv

----------


## Amnestic

The assassin shifts away from Leaf's shove, deftly loosening his grip just enough to flow with the motion and use it to push him up, not down, as he climbs up and over the railing, likewise raising his hands in surrender.

*"All involved will be held and interrogated until we get to the bottom of this. Your weapons and spellcasting implements will be confiscated during your detainment, and will be returned upon your release. If you have done nothing wrong then you have nothing to fear."* For a moment at the news she'd have to surrender her spear it looks like Vala might actually do something incredibly stupid, but a glance at the rest of the party holds her back, and she concedes. The few remaining attackers remove themselves from the still sinking ship and surrender their weapons, before being herded into the back of one of the horse-drawn wagons.

The citizens rush to the deck and immediately fall on the Fist soldiers crying with thanks, fear, and general relief. The emotional events of nearly being gutted in a sinking ship have finally overcome them as they, too, are checked for weapons (they don't have any) and then herded into the back of the wagon, leaving just your party. The Fist wave you forwards, beckoning for you to submit yourself to the checks. 

*Spoiler: Skill Checks*
Show



*Spoiler: Grok*
Show


You see no indication the Flaming Fist are anything other than upstanding, but it's not exactly easy to tell since it's the middle of a dark, misty morning and they're clad in full plate mail with no visible faces, and only one of them has spoken.



*Spoiler: Caelyn*
Show


The Flaming Fist, from what you can tell, seem intent on taking everyone in. There's nothing to indicate they're biased in any way, nor that they're doing anything other than following protocol.
The assassins seem to be fine with this.



*Spoiler: Sam*
Show


Self defense killing usually result in an minor fine (up to 50 gold maximum per kill) and an exile from the city for a week or two.

There's no such thing as unlawful arrest, because that would imply the Flaming Fist could be corrupt, and since that's impossible (according to the law), all arrests are lawful and legal. At least, officially. Unofficially depends on the size of your coinpurse and influence with the Dukes.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 13 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
Concentrating: Heroism (Senna) | Raven Form, Invisible

*Sam*

Submitting to the search, Sam turns over his weapons and his rather conspicuously holstered deck of cards. At the very least, he has access to some basic cantrips and his fire breath without them. As they climb into the back of the wagon, Sam makes a shushing gesture at his siblings and their new companions, urging them not to say too much.

*Grepha*

After putting distance between herself and the others, Grepha lands upon one of the rooftops and shifts forms, scrawling out a note to tie to her own leg. Best not to be an abnormally suspicious talking raven when addressing their Fist contact. After casting off her armor of shadows, she turns invisible once more and takes wing, soaring towards the gatehouse by the bridge.

*Spoiler: Grepha's Note*
Show

_There has been an attempt on our lives at the Low Lantern by hired assassins who have sunk the vessel. After escaping, we are being detained by the Flaming Fist. The assassins appear too confident and most likely have a plan for this.

-Sam and co._

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 1/2 2nd

The elf clicked her tongue in irritation. Everyone seemed to have just stopped fighting as soon as the Warm Hand or whoever has shown up. There was no satisfying conclusion to things.

She plucked her familiar out the air, placing him in the space next to her soul, inside in a way that had nothing to do with red and wobbly bits no matter how you chopped them. He squeaked a caw out before he disappeared. She ignored it, brooding on the end of the battle. Now everyone was giving their weapons to the new arrivals, so presumably that was the custom after these events.

It was vaguely upsetting, in a way. Not that it mattered if they took the axe, she supposed, she could just get it back with a snap of her fingers, but it was the principle of the thing, is as far as she'd learned any principles in her scant hours of life outside the tower.

She wasn't even disarmed with the loss of the axe, and she absently-mindedly clicked out her claws and back in as she retrieved the weapon. She wondered how people generally disarmed elves, clawed as they were. Did they chop off the fingers? That would be inconvenient.

She shoved the heavy axe into the waiting hands of the Heated Gloves, along with the longbow. They better not make it grubby.

On the cart, she hummed to herself thoughtfully, her enormous golden hairdrills bobbing with the motion.
*"I have definitely concluded,"* she said, to no one in particular,* "That was an unsatisfactory lodging experience."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 27/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

His glaive readied to lash out at the approaching assassin, Grok pauses as the Flaming Fist arrive, but he keeps a wary eye on the assassins.  It isn't until after they drop their weapons that he raises the haft of his out of the ready position, and eyes the approaching guards... and notes the expression on the faces of the assassins.
Still, combat was clearly over, and the bloody dwarf wasn't too interested in starting it anew, instead reaching down and picking up the unconscious assassin he had been carrying, clearly intending to take the assassin with him as he approaches the Flaming Fist.  "Morning.  Name's Grok.  Of Magmaforge.  Any problem with me interrogating this fellow?".  He shakes his carried assassin. "Think he has something to do with the attack on my clan.".  His voice is gravely, but unpained, despite the multitude of stab wounds, the almost total lack of clothing, and the large pack and assassin he was carrying.  As he speaks, he flashes his signet ring.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+5)[*13*] Persuasion

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 13 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
Concentrating: Heroism (Senna) | Raven Form, Invisible

*Sam*

Grok's address of the Fist comes as a surprise, but Sam weighs in, "Sir Magmaforge conducted himself with utmost professionalism when attacked, aiming to incapacitate. Unfortunately, the assailants didn't care much for rescuing their own fellows from the sinking ship."

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show

Help for Grok's Persuasion.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 25/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Leaf reluctantly hands over his bow and arrows. He's been through this before, both with the Flaming Fist and in other cities. Never for anything major, just being in the wrong place at the wrong time. This time, he knows he did nothing wrong, but he also knows that's no guarantee of acquittal. 

While he doesn't know any of his fellow shipmates very well, they all fought honorably this morning, so he vows to help them escape too if he can.

After he is searched, he looks for something he can pocket that might be useful - keys, daggers, badges, a small piece of metal he could use to pick a lock - anything that might help him escape from prison... again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Caelyn Syol'arael*
Wood Elf Druid
AC: 15 HP: 39/54
PP: 17 PIv: 10 PIs: 17
Conditions: 
Concentrating on:
7 / 7 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 3/3 2nd, 0/3 3rd, 0/1 4th

The mere suggestion that Caelyn hand over her weapons, her totems, and her ability to defend herself nearly started the fight anew, but looking at Sam and Senna she realized that arguing with a Fist patrol would only make things worse. "I'd appreciate a receipt." She muttered as she handed over her staff, bow, scimitar, white birch arrow, yew wand, daggers.... she really did carry a lot of weapons for a spellcaster.

When the quiet elf she'd seen around the boat the night before voiced disapproval for their lodgings, Caelyn's head drooped a bit and she looked to Sam and Senna, though she spoke loudly enough that anyone who would be entering their cart could hear, but hopefully quietly enough not to amount to a confession to the Fist soldiers.. "Is it... wrong... for us to stay at inns at this point? This keeps happening. People keep getting hurt. I know we're not drowning in options... but... I can't help but feel... responsible... for this. For these people's suffering."

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd

The elf blinked and looked around as Caelyn spoke. She focused her lambent gold eyes on the other elf. Her head inclined to the side, like a curious beast.

*"Why are you responsible?"* she asked. Despite it being a question, her voice was flat, almost sounding like a statement. * "In my current experience, the suffering comes from being stabbed. You did not seem to be stabbing people. Though you did burn some, so perhaps that might count. I have not been burnt yet, so I could not say."* 

She paused, and then added thoughtfully. 

*"The last time I rested, I too had an invasion by ruffians. It might just be a common experience."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Amnestic

The blank mask of the Flaming Fist soldier makes reading their expression impossible - deliberately so - but you could swear they raised a skeptical eyebrow in response to the request for a receipt. You watch as your items are stored away in a thick chest and locked tight as you're piled into the closed wagon - separate from the assassins. *"Any further dealings will have to wait. If you're guilty of murder you won't be speaking to anyone."* The man's words are calm and directed, a surprising amount of professionalism that seems at odds with the confidence the assailants displayed. *"I would consider what you will say carefully."* The door is closed - and locked - behind you. It's not an incredibly tight fit inside, but it's hard to say it's comfortable. They at least have felt comfortable enough disarming you that you're not shackled and can move freely, though there's little to move about in. You note it's kept incredibly clean and tidy. Here, at least, there's nothing that can clearly be used for lockpicking or chainbreaking.

Through the barred windows you can watch the deck of the Low Lantern slip beneath the waterline, its masts still protruding above, but tilting as the ship falls on its edge.  As the horses begin their procession back through the city, you note a few Flaming Fist lingering behind and overhear one loudly complain about having to pull bodies and items out of the water, at the very least confirming that your items are not being given up for good - though they might be a bit drenched after the fact.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Giving a chance for some actual introductory stuff between players, since you were thrown into it before. Name exchange, sharing info, etc. etc.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 25/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Leaf relaxes once he's placed in the wagon. He knows he's caught and that there's nothing to do right now but wait for his opportunity. He looks around at his new companions, trying to determine their assessment of the situation.

*"I'm Leaf. Scout and guide. I normally wouldn't be worried. When you get picked up by the Fist for defending yourself, usually there' someone to corroborate your story and they let you go. I've been here a few times. But these assassins seem connected and to have a purpose. Have any of you pissed off someone powerful?"*

He asks that last part knowing full well that all of the assassins might have been looking just for him. From his early fight against the Iron Throne, to some of his more ill-conceived thefts in the past few months, he knows he's made some powerful enemies and might have just gotten everyone else into trouble. 

*"Oh, do any of you have small piece of metal? Something small and sharp that I could use to pick a lock. That comes in handy sometimes in these situations."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: [roll0]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 13 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

*Sam*

Sam doesn't really have an answer to Caelyn's question. The events of this morning swirl around in his head, the ways they could have done things differently But... "If they were here for all of us, then staying somewhere else would have just had two places hit. The only way to put a stop to this is to put a stop to them."

"Right, Leaf. I think we met at the tavern, when Cae was partying!" Sam smiles, trying to remain optimistic despite the situation. The half-dragon is tall and broad-shouldered, with warmly colored brass scales. But he is rather thin and lanky for his kind, not showing much athletic prowess. "I'm Sam, nice to meet you all in spit eof the circumstances."

Reaching over, he places a hand over the worst of the dwarf's wounds. "*Restituo.* You were Sir Magmaforge, right?"

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Spending 2 1st level slots to heal Grok for *16* total.


With the forced smile on his face taking a downward turn, he tells the others in a hushed voice, "The Iron Throne is no doubt involved. We've been looking into their corrupt businesses and they're behind the bandits and the Iron Crisis. But we can't tell the Fist about the Throne, not yet. They're too connected. There needs to be irrefutable proof in the right hands first, and we're trying to get some to one of the Dukes know isn't in bed with them, like Duke Silvershield."

Sitting back up after applying what healing he could, Sam explains their situation, "Killing in self-defense is only a fine and a period of exile from the city. It could be the assassins intend the Fist to exile us so that we can't bring the evidence in before their plans unfold. However, the sinking of the ship means that we would have been unable to stabilize the wounded. I suggest we use that as our defense. It was the sinking ship that killed the ones who fell by preventing medical attention from being delivered. Maybe not the only thing, but," he pauses his hushed briefing to shrug. "Grok dragging one of them out alive gives credence to our argument, so we can use that if the assassins try to refute us."

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 27/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

Grok grumbles under his breath as he is relieved of his heavy bag, his prisoner, and his glaive, leaving him bleeding in the street and very little of him is left to the imagination.
Like many a dwarf, Grok's beard is practically a work of art, the brown hair woven through an intricate set of jewelry, decorated with a shield and anvil symbol.  His brown eyes seem piercing, and a well controlled fury seems to blaze behind them.  His musculature is quite impressive, despite his lofty height of 4'3", and his movements are well practiced, and well controlled.
Also, he is bleeding heavily from a multitude of knife wounds decorating his hairy chest.

Inside the wagon, he sits, and, with the help of a slight pull-up, looks through the window at the sinking boat, and the swearing of the guard.  Afterwards, as the view disappears, he releases his grip, and takes a seat on the now bloody bench.  "Not a great start."  
After a few moments of silence, Grok looks to the tabaxi, Leaf, his eyes not exactly happy.  "Guards, or thugs?"

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd

Iron Throne? Throne - chair - seat. A chair was unlikely to be behind disorder, so it was something else. 

Thus the elf interjected here, blinking guilelessly at the lizard.

*"What is the Iron Throne? And the Iron Crisis? I am looking for some 'bandits' as they were described. Should I be looking for this Iron Throne?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 13 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

*Sam*

_Did this girl crawl out of the woods?_ Sam wonders to himself, scratching his chin and thinking of the best way to explain. She seems to have an educated vocabulary, but maybe she's just really sheltered like Skie was. "It's a name, the name of a trading organization. They buy, sell and exchange goods. But they've also been using bandits and trickery to interfere with their competition. Did you get abducted by bandits? Where are your parents?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 25/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 4/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Leaf continues to keep an eye out for something he could use to pick locks. He's intrigued by Grok's question. He doesn't quite understand what the dwarf means, but does his best to answer.

*"Guards or thugs? I've had run ins with both over the years, but I didn't recognize any of these guards or assassins."*

As Sam explains the Iron Throne to the elf, Leaf knows he needs to come clean about his history with them too.  

*"The Iron Throne attacked my tribe in the jungles of Chult. I was young, but I hid, hunted them with my bow and eventually killed their sorcerer. I didn't know they were looking for me, but it is possible. If you are trying to take them down, I'd love to help."*

He smiles at the last part, content to have a purpose gain beyond swindling enough gold for a bed and a decent meal.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 43/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none




> Reaching over, he places a hand over the worst of the dwarf's wounds. "*Restituo.* You were Sir Magmaforge, right?"


Healed by the strange half dragon wizard, Grok nods his thanks almost idly as he stares, fixedly, at the window behind Leaf.

After Leaf's response, he nods.  "We'll find out."
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd

*"I understand,"* she said in reply to Sam, her flat tone making it entirely ambiguous if she actually did or not.*"Though I am not a competing trade agency. Their methods seem inconsiderate."* 

*"I was not abducted. Unless this counts, I suppose."* She frowned at the iron bars of the cage around them.*"I was not sure of the custom after a battle. This seemed to be the thing to do. 
Perhaps I should leave."*

The golden-haired axewoman was silent for a moment as she thought before she answered the final question.

*"I do not know the location of any parents. The intruders fled with several materials. When I described them to those I met, others called them 'bandits'. It is possible those contained information on parental creatures."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Amnestic

The wagon continues to trundle through the city's quiet streets. The explosive engagement you had upon the Low Lantern may have drawn the Flaming Fist and the odd rubbernecker but most of the city is still decidedly asleep, ignorant of the events that have transpired at least until dawn's first light where it will no doubt spread through the city like wildfire.

*Meanwhile, Grepha...*

The raven-imp finds the guard post staffed, but Schael is nowhere in sight. Her shift presumably concluded some time ago. Grepha finds a (figurative) skeleton crew staffing it, looking distinctly bored. One is sleeping, their quiet snores not hindering the card tower that the only other guard is making.

*The Party*

As your conversation continues, the wagon slows to a halt. The door is unlocked and you're summoned out. Before you, on the western side of the city, is the Flaming Fist garrison, the centre of their power which also serves as their prisons and dungeons - not the only one in the city, but certainly the most secure (at least officially). You're locked into two separate cells - separated by gender - for what seems like hours, and any attempt to wrest information from the guards is fruitless, as they remain steadfastly silent, save to warn you off from acting out.

From your cell you see the civilians you rescued, and the assassins, in separate cells. One by one they are removed and disappear, not to return. After an interminable wait, two more soldiers appear, unlocking both your cells, and calling all of you out at once. You're lead down winding corridors not into an interrogation room, but instead into what looks to be an officer's office. Trophies and medals adorn the wall, along with a set of ceremonial armour and weapons. Though lit by lanterns, you can see dawn's light peeking through the east-facing windows that look out onto the city.

The centre of the room is dominated by a thick oaken desk piled high with papers that despite their number appear clearly ordered and piled. Sat behind it is a man in his mid-40s. His hair has been shorn on the sides and he wears the remaining length into a topknot. He doesn't look up when you enter but waves the guards out. There are only two chairs in front of the desk, and seven of you.

*"I had hoped we would be meeting under more casual circumstances, but it seems that wherever you go trouble seems to follow."* The officer mutters, his face still pointed down at the papers he's scraping away on. Finally he sets down his quill and looks up. He bears the features of a man of the far east, though his accent is decidedly of the Gate. A neatly trimmed goatee surrounds his mouth, but no question his most notable feature is the massive scar that stretches bisects across his face, from hairline to jaw and beyond. Someone or something massive cut his face open, and miraculously he survived. Large bags of sleeplessness hang beneath his eyes, the kind worn there over years and years of inadequate rest.

*"I am Scar, second-in-command of the Flaming Fist. Further introductions aren't necessary."* He pats a pile of papers to his side. He's not wearing armour or carrying any visible weapons, but there's an aura of quiet competence and confidence about his movements. *"Interviews have been conducted with the others who survived, and I believe I have a grasp of what went on at Low Lantern, but if you have any additional information to provide, now is the time."* He leans back in his chair and tents his fingers. *"The floor is yours."*

----------


## Awful

*???*
High Elf Eldritch Knight.
Darkvision: 60ft Blindsight: 10ft
AC: 17 HP: 68/72
PP: 15 PIv: 12 PIs: 12
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
7 / 7 d8 HD
Second wind 1d10+7 1/1 Action surge 0/1
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd

The elf had spend the time in the cell sat crosslegged, golden eyes shut, after a few finger-clicks that cleaned the patch she was sitting on. 

With zero hesitation, the elf claimed one of the chairs. She leaned forward, curiously peering at his scar. 

*"I see the origin of your name,"* she said. *"It is very apt."* 

She was silent for a second as she leaned back into it.

*"I was given a recommendation to stay there. I have thought about this. I suspect the recommendation was given for mischevious purposes. During the night, I was stabbed by people who were not the other people here. As everyone present seemed to be engaged in combat with that group, I considered it the current activity and did so as well. There was also a giant skull for some reason for a while, and then there wasn't."*

She frowned.
*"Your cells are uninteresting to be in. Currently, I have not had good impressions of this city's places to stay."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Archmage1

*Grok*
Dwarf Paladin 7
AC: 9 HP: 43/77  PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 10
HD: 7/7d10, Conditions: none

In the prison, Grok tests the metalwork of the bars, checking the quality of the construction and of the forging, before settling down in an effort to treat his mostly sealed bloody wounds.

He ignores the guards, simply waiting, and assessing whether an escape would be needed, and hoping that Blazan would be all right, and not too worried as he waited.

Finally, the group of combatants are brought out, and Grok follows along, still clad in his dwarven finery.  In the office, he looks the man over., taking in his lack of practical armor and weapons, his poorly managed sad excuse for a beard, and the scar across his face.  Still, he listens to the paper pusher as he explains.  

After the elf finishes her explanation, Grok nods, and speaks next.  While his voice remained it's gravely self, he also speaks at considerably more length than before.  "Same here.  Directed, before I could look into the group that assaulted my people's hold.  Probably the same group. The assassins would know, and would talk if asked properly.  Are they available?"  He pauses, and shifts the topic of the conversation.  "As for the attack, first thing I knew were the screams, and I barely had time to grab a weapon before an assassin was attacking me.  I fought to disable because dead men tell few tales, but they sank the boat.  Did they spin any useful tales?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 13 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

*Grepha*

Perched above the guardhouse after peering inside at the night shift, Grepha huffs in disappointment. Predictably, there is a different shift now. She hasn't been 'freed' from contract or dematerialized or whatever will happen when her master dies, so Sam must still be alive. Unfortunately, the imp cannot simply ignore a command given and turn back to search for him.

Bound by command, Grepha sits on the perch and awaits shift change when the target of her order may or may not return. It is more likely than finding her by skimming over the entire vast cityscape.

*Sam*

The little elf girl remains a mystery, her answers leaving Sam with more questions than before. But she certainly seems to need help - not in battle, where she is truthfully a little frightening, but in a general sense. 

In the mens' cell, after they are dropped off to sit and wait for ours, Sam watches Grok inspect their prison. Perhaps his fire breath could soften the bars enough to be bent with something, he considers idly, in case escape becomes necessary. Getting up to look out the cell window, he tries to determine where in the city they are - not that he knows the layout very well being new here. But perhaps he could make out a landmark.


Eventually the wait passes, and Sam is pleasantly surprised to see the scarred face greeting them. Though the unknown fate of the smug assassins still gives him pause, as do Ender's words about trusting the Flaming Fist too much. If only he could find some way to get in contact with the covert elf... but it is more likely Ender would make contact with them if he wanted to.

Picking up where Grok left off, Sam speaks. "This isn't the first attempt on our lives at an inn, but it's the first time they took anyone else in the crossfire," he admits, somberly. "We were only able to help those staying on our level, since the killers hadn't got to them yet. And when they blew a hole in the bottom of the ship, we didn't have time to search for survivors or try to give medical attention." Thinking back, he adds, "There was a Kara Turian woman there. When she was wounded, some kind of magical amulet whisked her away from the battle. I think she might have been in charge of the assassins."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Leaf*
Tabaxi Ranger 4/Rogue 3
AC: 15 HP: 59/60  PP: 18 PIv: 12 PIs: 14
HD: 0/4d10, 4/4d8, Conditions: none
Spell Slots, 1st: 3/3 LR
Favored Foe: 2/3 LR
Restrain: 2/3 Dawn

Leaf mostly lets the others do the talking. They seem to be telling the truth about the events so he doesn't have a lot to add. He merely confirms what the others have said.

*"We were all sleeping on the lowest deck and were awoken by the sounds of a fight. We tried to rescue as many of the other patrons as possible."*

As always, he looks for anything around the room that might be useful. If he finds a weapon, or keys, or something to pick a lock, he will quietly pocket it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Investigation: (1d20+2)[*15*]
Sleight of Hand: (1d20+11)[*22*], Advantage from belt: (1d20+11)[*21*]
Hit dice on short rest until he gains 30 HP
1 (1d10+2)[*7*]
2 (1d10+2)[*12*]
3 (1d10+2)[*7*]
4 (1d10+2)[*8*]

----------


## Amnestic

*"The cells aren't meant to be interesting. It's a prison, not a spa."* Scar comments dryly. [B]"The other combatants have stayed quiet and said nothing. Time in solitary my loosen their tongues, but the testimony of the civilians have at least cleared you from starting the fight, though that does not absolve you of your actions during it. Killing, even in self-defense, is not a crime we can overlook."

There are no weapons for Leaf to take - they are all throughly secured or unhideable - but he does manage to pocket a fancy quill, that might serve to assist as a lockpick, though it won't be even close to an actual tool's worth.

*"Currently you have two choices: You can return to your cells and await a magistrate's trial. Based upon what we know so far, I would expect you to be fined several hundred gold pieces and then exiled from the city for a minimum of a season. More if you prove uncooperative during your wait to a trial. The second is you work off your crime with service to the city. I have a job that needs doing for the Fist, but I need outsiders to carry it out - people who are new to the city and can handle delicate work. In addition to absolving you of the killings in the eyes of the law, I'll see you compensated for your services."*

*"I think the choice is obvious, but it is still your choice to make."*

----------


## RandomWombat

*Cheerful Sam | Grepha*
Half-Dragon Warlock/Bard | Imp Warlock
AC: 11 HP: 51/55 | AC: 13 HP: 15/26
PP: 10|13 PIv: 15|12 PIs: 11|13
--- | Raven Form, Invisible

*Sam*

"I guess I can't speak for my new acquaintances," Sam looks over at the dwarf, tabaxi and elf, "But we were planning on seeking you out to help anyways after Sergeant Schael directed us to you." He glances at his siblings for confirmation, though the better option does seem obvious.

"Oh!" perking up as he remembers something he meant to ask, Sam thus asks, "In the time we were gone, did Skie Silvershield make it back safely?"

----------

